# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  кто создал Бога?

## nataxxxa

если Бог создал ВСЁ,то кто же тогда создал Бога?

----------


## trypo

когда говорят  бог создал все , имеется ввиду также и то , что бог создал время .
т.е. сам он находится вне времени , за границами вечности , прошлого и будущего.

----------


## Сингулярность

бога создали евреи

----------


## Викторыч

> сам он находится вне времени , за границами вечности , прошлого и будущего.


 Это чего это за такая субстанция за всеми границами. Поподробней. Может чего нового подчерпну.

----------


## Melissa

> бога создали евреи


 Это бог создал евреев  :Smile: 
Мазл тов, господа ))

----------


## Сингулярность

> Это бог создал евреев 
> Мазл тов, господа ))


 нет. евреи создали бога. бог таки создал всё остальное.

----------


## Викторыч



----------


## Melissa

> нет. евреи создали бога. бог таки создал всё остальное.


 Евреи избраны богом. таки лучше звучит

----------


## Викторыч

А один из них по имени Беня. Брал у создателя лучезарный свет и нахаляву раздавал кому не лень.

----------


## Melissa

> А один из них по имени Беня. Брал у создателя лучезарный свет и нахаляву раздавал кому не лень.


 Чтобы Беня и нахаляву? У него явно умысел был))

----------


## Yrok25

> если Бог создал ВСЁ,то кто же тогда создал Бога?


  какого из 400 богов ?

----------


## Викторыч

> какого из 400 богов ?


 Да 400 или сколько то там это божки. Тут подразумевают Единобога который якобы всё создал сам же находясь вне всего. Но стоит только задать вопрос что из себя представляет среда в коей такой "создатель" пребывал так на этом всё и заканчивается. Или же выставляется некая версия о непознаваемости. Интерпритация Единобог (Единый) вполне проходит потому как входит в понимание раскрытие и сворачивание Вселенной. Но уж утверждать что некто там действует за пределами Вселенной ......

----------


## Yrok25

в целом да, но это неосознанно , а по факту я думаю это про кого то из еврейских 10 шимотов +  ветхозоветные иегова , вседержитель саваоф , святой дух , повелитель мух , бафамет с казлиной головой на картинке ,ну и еще кто там у них остался ...

----------


## Сингулярность

> Единобога который якобы всё создал сам же находясь вне всего. Но стоит только задать вопрос что из себя представляет среда в коей такой "создатель" пребывал так на этом всё и заканчивается.


 Теорию большого взрыва доказали. Получается эта вселенная появилась из одной маленькой херни, которая содержала в себе невероятное количество энергии и всего остального. Эта херня могла находиться в пустоте, её могло окружать "ничего". "Ничего" - это отсутствие чего либо вообще(энергии, частиц, измерений и т. д.). 
(Что бы понять что такое "ничего" можно слетать в чёрную дыру например.)
Так же эта херня могла находиться в другой (внешней) вселенной. Не факт что наша вселенная одинока, возможно таких вселенных великое множество. И таких версий множество.

Задавать подобные вопросы лучше учёным, физикам и математикам. Не один из присутствующих на форуме не даст мало-мальски объективного ответа.

----------


## Викторыч

> "Ничего" - это отсутствие чего либо вообще(энергии, частиц, измерений и т. д.). 
> (Что бы понять что такое "ничего" можно слетать в чёрную дыру например.)


 Нулевой цикл короче. Без времени и трёхмерки. Слава тебе яйца. Хоть кто то соображает правдоподобно.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Без времени и трёхмерки.


 Не обязательно трёхмерка. Может просто мы (люди) осознаём только три, а в реале больше. Вообще теорий о свойствах вселенной много, теория струн например и т. д. А большая часть вселенной - это тёмная энергия и материя, которую нельзя измерить, потрогать и увидеть.

----------


## Yrok25

он размножается пучкованием

----------


## Yrok25

> Не пучкованием,а пОчкованием))))
> 
>  Кто размножается? Нло?


 


> сгусток света,энергии который существует где-то


  а тут карает и выжигает картинки )) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L012aGY3b0Q
 а тут казлобород наверно разлетался http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S6PmADLGBk

----------


## Сингулярность

> Кстати вот Челябинский метеорит вроде как нло разбило и взорвало в воздухе


 да неее. это ребята на АН - 2 пролетали и разбили. они в июне после бани угнали самолёт, теперь летают и спасают людей от метеоритов и другого зла.

----------


## Yrok25

> АН - 2


  это что то типо желтой лады калины ?

----------


## Traumerei

Сам вопрос абсурден. Вы лишаете Бога Его свойств, а потом спорите и не понимаете, как Бог является Богом без этих свойств...
Бог существовал всегда.

----------


## Yrok25

> Сам вопрос абсурден. Вы лишаете Бога Его свойств, а потом спорите и не понимаете, как Бог является Богом без этих свойств...
> Бог существовал всегда.


   когда началось это "всегда" ?
   таким образом можно прийти к выводу что это материя или весь космос , или хотя бы галактика , и не парится по поводу сверх существа , и не носить деньги представителям* сверх существа - попам , и не трястись с бесноватыми в церкви культивируя депрессию

----------


## Сингулярность

> это что то типо желтой лады калины ?


 типо того. путин с ними летает. и шойгу. лига супергероев.

----------


## Yrok25

> типо того. путин с ними летает. и шойгу. лига супергероев.


   я понял , было там дело со стерхами... даа было , лига эффективных менеджеров



> Очень,очень давно,когда нас с вами ещё и в проекте не было,а так же наших бабушек и дедушек и прабабушек тоже. Много миллиардов лет назад,если не триллионов.


  В ДАЛЕКОЙ ГОЛАКТИКЕ ... ?  да прибудет с тобой сила !

----------


## Traumerei

> когда началось это "всегда" ?


 Всегда было всегда. На то и слово такое. Вечность - это перспектива человека, но реалия Бога.  ( Вы заметили, что и после Страшного Суда "смерти" нет ? то есть небытия ? всё,что рождено на Земле - уже зачаток вечности)
Вы ведь помните...Энергия ниоткуда не берётся и никуда не девается, а только переходит из одного состояния в другое. Со временем, вероятно, всё немного...иначе. Относительно Бога понятие времени нежизнеспособно в принципе ( "у Бога все живы"," для Него один день-тысячилетие, и тысячилетие-как один день".) 
Бога никто не создавал, Он ниоткуда не взялся и никуда не денется, ибо _абсолютен_. А иначе...какой же он Бог ? 
P.S. Мы говорим не о религии...

----------


## Викторыч

> Бога никто не создавал, Он ниоткуда не взялся и никуда не денется, ибо _абсолютен_. А иначе...какой же он Бог ? P.S. Мы говорим не о религии...


 Да это богом свод законов называют.

----------


## trypo

> Это чего это за такая субстанция за всеми границами. Поподробней. Может чего нового подчерпну.


 странно , что существование вне времени вызывает удивление ,
а существование вне материи - нет.
как бы, принимается за истину , что бог не материален - и с этим все соглашаются ,
без каких либо внутренних сомнений ,
а его свойство быть за пределами времени ( в безвременности ) почему-то вызывает непонимание.
чем уж так принципиально отличается время и материя - одно и тоже ведь по сути.

----------


## Викторыч

> а его свойство быть за пределами времени ( в безвременности ) почему-то вызывает непонимание.


 Как может некто быть за пределами времени ? Время это единый монолит вне которого быть ничего не может. Попробуй попади в чёрную дыру. И всё. Ни материи ни мыслей ни времени и в помине не останется. 



> чем уж так принципиально отличается время и материя - одно и тоже ведь по сути.


 Это не одно и тоже. Материя это материя, время это время, мысль это мысль и тд.
Ещё раз повторю: богом считают (интерприируют) свод законов. Они могут быть вне времени, материи и тд. Не потребляют ни какой энергии. Но всё сущее может только по ним существовать. В том числе и то что называют богом. И правильней следовало бы выражаться не бог, а божественный закон.

----------


## Yrok25

вызывает удивление то что все по новой - про сверх существо которое почему то круче других сверх существ ( почему круче неизвестно) , и вообще те другие потом обычно начинают называться ,адептами единого сверх существа , бесами и демонами 
 вот наглядный пример концепции единобожия :

----------


## trypo

все сущее имеет личные или личностные характеристики-черты 
- бог их не имеет , поэтому не является сущим ,
и поэтому же является большим нежели законы сущего.

----------


## Викторыч

> бог их не имеет , поэтому не является сущим


 Правильно, мыслить не хотят,а  давай ка бога придумаем, наделим немыслимыми возможностями и способностями и всё что не осознаем и не поймём в его заслуги и засчитаем. Вселенские процессы не могут понять вот и придумали бога. Да инсайдер тайного мирового правительства давно уже слил что не бог есть, а божественный закон. А если кто уже разбирается во всём, так что выложить понятие бога типа сам не пойму, но и ты не понимаешь, бог типа непостижим.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

Бога никто не создавал, он был, есть и будет. Один мудрый человек говорил: не надо искать Бога ни на земле, ни на небе - он внутри нас. Бог - это ни дух и никая иная субстанция. Это вся вселенная, природа, можно сказать и мы сами. Все взаимосвязано. Это чисто мое мнение. Не буду углубляться в глубь своей теории, истина все равно лежит за границей человеческого разума

----------


## trypo

с каких пор мировое тайное правительство стало обладателем всей полноты познания ?
тем более инсайдеры оного явно - лишь еще один рычажог управления.

ты так давишь на человеческое в божественном , как какой-нибудь язычник бога солнца.
возможности и способности - эти понятия только к человеку применимы - в них нет ничего божественного -
они абсолютно прижизненны .
бог лишен человеческой смерти и поэтому лишен человеческой жизни.
у него нет способностей , нет возможностей - вся эта ерунда лишь человеческие ограничители познания.

может быть , для тебя обозначенные вселенские процессы и являются идеалом понимания ,
но , по мне так , это все за рамками человека - бесполезно по большому счету.
масштабы вселенной не сопоставимы с рамками человеческой жизни - это путь не имеющий завершения.

и как бы обозначивая правила игры , есть логическая цепочка по типу аксиомы :
поскольку человек есть проекция бога (согласно всем мировым религиям) -
то ограничивая бога в его божественных проявлениях ,
человек ограничивает себя в своих человеческих достижениях .
это все равно , что закрывать перед собой открытые двери ,
поскольку всегда легче принять свою слабость , нежели вырасти на её корнях.

----------


## Викторыч

Ну, более менее правильное мировоззрение. 



> истина все равно лежит за границей человеческого разума


 Истины её не существует.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Ну, более менее правильное мировоззрение. 
> 
> Истины её не существует.


 Она есть, но только в ограниченной системе. За ее пределами - то что было истиной, может являться абсолютной ложью. Старик Эйнштейн прав - все относительно

----------


## Викторыч

Одни философы считают что не существуют, другие что многогранна. Ну относительно что и многогранна. Всё так.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Одни философы считают что не существуют, другие что многогранна. Ну относительно что и многогранна. Всё так.


 На то они и философы, чтобы в спорах рождать истину. Только спор этот длинною в вечность

----------


## Сингулярность

> Как может некто быть за пределами времени ? Время это единый монолит вне которого быть ничего не может.


 Не совсем единый. Время для разных объектов относительно друг друга течёт по разному, зависит от массы и скорости объектов(может ещё от чего то). В той же чёрной дыре времени вообще нет. Получается объект находищийся в чёрной дыре - за пределами времени. К тому же всё больше учёный мир склоняется к возможности путешествий во времени, в обе стороны. Значит можно рвать дыры во времени.

Представь воздушный шарик - это наша вселенная, а вокруг "ничего" или что то принципиально иное, другие измерения и другие физические законы. Там может не быть времени.

----------


## Сингулярность

> бог типа непостижим.


 Качан капусты - это форма сознания(примитивная), собака - это более развитая форма сознания. Уровень капусты никогда не позволит понять ей что такое собака. Собака никогда не осознает что такое человек, она видит что это двуногое сужество, которое её кормит и гладит, она испытывает на своём уровне какие то животные проявления эмоций и разума по отношению к человеку но никогда не поймёт что такое человек. 

Так же, если считать что бог - это высшая форма разума и энергии, человек никогда не поймёт. Человек может только как собака воспринимать какие то команды и послания бога. Вполне возможно, что высший разум (бог) выбирает некоторых людей, таких как Иисус например и через него передаёт команды и указания - заповеди и прочую хуйню. Такая версия имеет место быть.

----------


## Сингулярность

> спор этот длинною в вечность


 Тем он и интересен  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Не совсем единый. Время для разных объектов относительно друг друга течёт по разному


 Это всё в пределах одного монолита.



> В той же чёрной дыре времени вообще нет.


 Совершенно верно. Нет ни единого измерения, не только времени.



> Получается объект находищийся в чёрной дыре - за пределами времени.


 Объект попавший в чёрную дыру прекратит таковым быть. Чёрная дыра выполняет роль утилизатора. Он не сможет быть в нулевом цикле без даже примитивной трёхмерке.



> К тому же всё больше учёный мир склоняется к возможности путешествий во времени, в обе стороны. Значит можно рвать дыры во времени.


 Ну не дыры, вектора перемещения иметь. Можно и в параллельные миры иметь вектора. Нечто добавочных измерений к трёхмерке. Есть ещё измерение сферы воображения.



> Представь воздушный шарик - это наша вселенная, а вокруг "ничего" или что то принципиально иное, другие измерения и другие физические законы. Там может не быть времени.


 Тут несколько посложней. Представь клубок проводов под током. Так вот току никогда не выйти за пределы проводов.



> Человек может только как собака воспринимать какие то команды


 Человек сам влезет то в кочан капусты, то в собаку, то ещё в какую хуйню. А после ему мозги ебут что не он бог, а кто то его создал.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Она есть, но только в ограниченной системе. За ее пределами - то что было истиной, может являться абсолютной ложью. Старик Эйнштейн прав - все относительно


 Истины не существует. Понятие истина предпологает правильность понимания чего либо. А понимание наше ограничено и относительно. Например если б люди были дальтониками, они б не имели понятия о цвете и не могли б утверждать что трава зелёная. Змеи вообще всё видят в тепловом спектре и воспринимают реальность иначе. Муха время воспринимает по другому и т. д. Есть только то, что мы способны осмыслить в меру возможностей нашего мозга и органов чувств.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Качан капусты - это форма сознания(примитивная), собака - это более развитая форма сознания. Уровень капусты никогда не позволит понять ей что такое собака. Собака никогда не осознает что такое человек, она видит что это двуногое сужество, которое её кормит и гладит, она испытывает на своём уровне какие то животные проявления эмоций и разума по отношению к человеку но никогда не поймёт что такое человек. 
> 
> Так же, если считать что бог - это высшая форма разума и энергии, человек никогда не поймёт. Человек может только как собака воспринимать какие то команды и послания бога. Вполне возможно, что высший разум (бог) выбирает некоторых людей, таких как Иисус например и через него передаёт команды и указания - заповеди и прочую хуйню. Такая версия имеет место быть.


 Интересная версия. Тогда можно предположить, что Бог посылает руководит процессом из некой системы из вне. И у этого Бога есть суперБог - который еще за гранью понимания. В общем такая чушь )))

----------


## Сингулярность

> Объект попавший в чёрную дыру прекратит таковым быть. Чёрная дыра выполняет роль утилизатора.


 А вдруг она не утилизирует а перемещает, материю и всё остальное, во вселенную которая внутри чёрной дыры или в параллельное пространство. Вдруг наша вселенная тоже находится внутри чёрной дыры :Big Grin:

----------


## Сингулярность

> Интересная версия. Тогда можно предположить, что Бог посылает руководит процессом из некой системы из вне. И у этого Бога есть суперБог - который еще за гранью понимания. В общем такая чушь )))


 А ты считаешь что есть уровень сознания - человек и выше него сразу создатель всего ? Узкая мысль. Есть множество живых существ на других планетах, намного выше и ниже нас уровнем сознания. Есть другие формы бытия нежели "жизнь". Всё блядь очень сложно  :Smile:

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Истины не существует. Понятие истина предпологает правильность понимания чего либо. А понимание наше ограничено и относительно. Например если б люди были дальтониками, они б не имели понятия о цвете и не могли б утверждать что трава зелёная. Змеи вообще всё видят в тепловом спектре и воспринимают реальность иначе. Муха время воспринимает по другому и т. д. Есть только то, что мы способны осмыслить в меру возможностей нашего мозга и органов чувств.


 Истина есть. У понятие "истина" -много определений, просто мы понимаем ее по разному.Я и брал истину только в ограниченной системе В Вашем примере  И дальтоники были  правы, но  только в системе дальтоника ))) А так где нибудь в далекой далекой черной при черной дыре и 2+2 может равняться пяти

----------


## Викторыч

> Интересная версия. Тогда можно предположить, что Бог посылает руководит процессом из некой системы из вне. И у этого Бога есть суперБог - который еще за гранью понимания. В общем такая чушь )))


 Ну как Бог посылает ? Всё работает на вселенских законах. Законы были до образования Вселенной и останутся после её сворачивания. Один древний трактат "Человек равен Вселенной" по сути расшибает вдрыск все эти версии о создателе. Надо знать ещё семь уровней тогда будет более ясно пребывание человека в земной реальности. Иными словами как бы часть так называемого бога воплощается в кочане, собаке и человеческой плоти. Ну естественно задействовано малая часть сознания необходимая для жизнедеятельности того или иного объекта. Только после выхода окончании жизненного цикла можно осознать себя не трудно догадаться кем.



> А вдруг она не утилизирует а перемещает, материю и всё остальное, во вселенную которая внутри чёрной дыры или в параллельное пространство


 Есть такое. Для перемещения в иную реальность или Вселенную используется чёрная дыра.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Всё блядь очень сложно


 Без бутылочки не разберешься

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну как Бог посылает ? Всё работает на вселенских законах. Законы были до образования Вселенной и останутся после её сворачивания. Один древний трактат "Человек равен Вселенной" по сути расшибает вдрыск все эти версии о создателе. Надо знать ещё семь уровней тогда будет более ясно пребывание человека в земной реальности. Иными словами как бы часть так называемого бога воплощается в кочане, собаке и человеческой плоти. Ну естественно задействовано малая часть сознания необходимая для жизнедеятельности того или иного объекта. Только после выхода окончании жизненного цикла можно осознать себя не трудно догадаться кем.
> 
> Есть такое. Для перемещения в иную реальность или Вселенную используется чёрная дыра.


 Бена ты мне напоминаешь, просто со своей религией)

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> А ты считаешь что есть уровень сознания - человек и выше него сразу создатель всего ?


 Да я и не считаю. Мы - это и есть часть Бога, как уже и писал выше. Но все на свете может быть )))

----------


## Сингулярность

> Без бутылочки не разберешься


 Бутылочка убивает нейроны мозга. Лучше без неё.)

----------


## Викторыч

> Бена ты мне напоминаешь, просто со своей религией)


 Религия у Бени. И создатель тоже. Я же тут катаю простыни утверждая полную противоположность Бениного учения. То что я пишу ни малейшей части не касается религии. Религиозники бы сожрали меня.



> Да я и не считаю. Мы - это и есть часть Бога, как уже и писал выше


 Вот. То что и надо. Соответствует древнему трактату "Человек равен Вселенной".



> А ты считаешь что есть уровень сознания - человек и выше него сразу создатель всего ?


 Если по схеме семь уровней то Собь - Нирвана (Ирий) - Бог. Но в оной схеме последний высший уровень стоит Проявление. А значит Бог не выше того уровня.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну как Бог посылает ? Всё работает на вселенских законах. Законы были до образования Вселенной и останутся после её сворачивания. Один древний трактат "Человек равен Вселенной" по сути расшибает вдрыск все эти версии о создателе. Надо знать ещё семь уровней тогда будет более ясно пребывание человека в земной реальности. Иными словами как бы часть так называемого бога воплощается в кочане, собаке и человеческой плоти. Ну естественно задействовано малая часть сознания необходимая для жизнедеятельности того или иного объекта. Только после выхода окончании жизненного цикла можно осознать себя не трудно догадаться кем.
> 
> Есть такое. Для перемещения в иную реальность или Вселенную используется чёрная дыра.


 а это что? видимо, я сонный и не врубаю

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Бутылочка убивает нейроны мозга. Лучше без неё.)


 Поддерживаю. За здоровый поиск Бога )))
Флуд

----------


## Сингулярность

> Надо знать ещё семь уровней тогда будет более ясно пребывание человека в земной реальности.


 Что за уровни ? Ты их знаешь ?

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Что за уровни ? Ты их знаешь ?


 Похоже на 7 кругов ада

----------


## Сингулярность

> Похоже на 7 кругов ада


 Викторыч вроде не сатанист  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Что за уровни ? Ты их знаешь ?


 1 Физический
2 Астральный
3 Ментальный
4 Собь
5 Нирвана
6 Бог
7 Проявление

----------


## Сингулярность

> 1 Физический
> 2 Астральный
> 3 Ментальный
> 4 Собь
> 5 Нирвана
> 6 Бог
> 7 Проявление


 А развёрнуто, спояснениями. Что озночает каждый уровень. Или ссылку.

----------


## Fleshly

> 1 Физический
> 2 Астральный
> 3 Ментальный
> 4 Собь
> 5 Нирвана
> 6 Бог
> 7 Проявление


 покажи текст, на котором это основывается или откуда ты это взял. у йогов и буддистов по-другому

----------


## Сингулярность

У меня соседка была в клинической смерти несколько минут. Она там увидела как всё устроено. Зачесала мне про всякие уровни и их взаимосвязь. Чёрт ногу сломит. Короче надо тоже клиническую смерть пережить что б всё это понять  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> У меня соседка была в клинической смерти несколько минут. Она там увидела как всё устроено. Зачесала мне про всякие уровни и их взаимосвязь. Чёрт ногу сломит. Короче надо тоже клиническую смерть пережить что б всё это понять


 а некоторые верующие говорят про это, что типа бес вселился))

----------


## Сингулярность

> а некоторые верующие говорят про это, что типа бес вселился))


 Нет, она умная женщина, преподавателем работает. Всё чётко расписала, логично... Но это без клинической смерти сложно понять  :Smile:

----------


## Yrok25

.....
.........

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> У меня соседка была в клинической смерти несколько минут. Она там увидела как всё устроено. Зачесала мне про всякие уровни и их взаимосвязь. Чёрт ногу сломит. Короче надо тоже клиническую смерть пережить что б всё это понять


 Не прошла соседка все уровни.  GAME OVER и вернулась обратно

----------


## Викторыч

> покажи текст, на котором это основывается или откуда ты это взял. у йогов и буддистов по-другому


 Это из старого журнала. Также на египетских пирамидах считают семь уступов. Также через костяшки домино передавалось, из него они складываются. Но у целителей уровни несколько иные. Там биохимический есть. До четвёртого всё херня, а вот после уже сложные споры возникают. То есть помирая сперва физический план покидается (тело). Затем астральный (чувства, желания). После ментальный (мысли). Собь остаётся как истинное Я (Аз Есмь) по христиански душа. Так вот саму Собь и считают Богом.



> Не прошла соседка все уровни. GAME OVER и вернулась обратно


 Такие не далее астрального выходят. Ментал уже посложнее.

----------


## Fleshly

> Нет, она умная женщина, преподавателем работает. Всё чётко расписала, логично... Но это без клинической смерти сложно понять


 не первый раз слышу.. но научное бы обоснование, что происходит в мозгу во время этого. может как раз отдел за одухотворенность в мозге, тогда все объясняется

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> не первый раз слышу.. но научное бы обоснование, что происходит в мозгу во время этого. может как раз отдел за одухотворенность в мозге, тогда все объясняется


 Как пишут научные журналы, в мозгу во время клинической смерти происходит кислородное голодание (или как там правильно) И мозг от этого выдает разные картинки, по-нашему глюки

----------


## Сингулярность

> не первый раз слышу.. но научное бы обоснование, что происходит в мозгу во время этого. может как раз отдел за одухотворенность в мозге, тогда все объясняется


 Нет. В момент смерти в мозгЕ выделяется вещество - ДМТ (сильный психоделик). И все видения людей о боге и т. д. это по сути наркотическое опьянение. Но есть другое мнение, что ДМТ помогает снять фильтры восприятия информации и мозг воспринимает реальность такой какая она есть.

----------


## Викторыч

> не первый раз слышу.. но научное бы обоснование, что происходит в мозгу во время этого. может как раз отдел за одухотворенность в мозге, тогда все объясняется


 Мозг покидается. Появляется гул (меняется диапозон скоростей). Далее полёт во тьме. И стоишь рядом с собой. Больше ни как.



> происходит кислородное голодание


 Кровь в мозг перестаёт поступать, а следовательно и кислород. И вылетаешь.
Кстати тьма и есть что то вроде чёрной дыры. Для перехода в измерение астрала.
А в качестве научного обоснование были эксперименты. Так вот после смерти тело на шесть грамов легче становится.

----------


## Fleshly

> Нет. В момент смерти в мозгЕ выделяется вещество - ДМТ (сильный психоделик). И все видения людей о боге и т. д. это по сути наркотическое опьянение. Но есть другое мнение, что ДМТ помогает снять фильтры восприятия информации и мозг воспринимает реальность такой какая она есть.


  ну тогда уже объясняется.. ну Кастанеда тоже того.. обычный наркоша написал сказку с элементами наркомании и индуизма, а как популярен?)

----------


## Fleshly

> Это из старого журнала. Также на египетских пирамидах считают семь уступов. Также через костяшки домино передавалось, из него они складываются. Но у целителей уровни несколько иные. Там биохимический есть. До четвёртого всё херня, а вот после уже сложные споры возникают. То есть помирая сперва физический план покидается (тело). Затем астральный (чувства, желания). После ментальный (мысли). Собь остаётся как истинное Я (Аз Есмь) по христиански душа. Так вот саму Собь и считают Богом.
> 
> Такие не далее астрального выходят. Ментал уже посложнее.


 это примерно индуизм. а вообще секты выгодны, люди думают, что познают истину, а ими управляют как марионетками

----------


## Сингулярность

> ну тогда уже объясняется.. ну Кастанеда тоже того.. обычный наркоша написал сказку с элементами наркомании и индуизма, а как популярен?)


 Кастанеда умный человек. Он мудрые мысли завуалировал в сказочную мистификацию, что б заинтересовать читателя. Обычный наркоша до такой хуйни бы не додумался.  :Smile:

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> это примерно индуизм. а вообще секты выгодны, люди думают, что познают истину, а ими управляют как марионетками


 Специально ходил на собрание одной из сект. Зрелище конечно впечетляюще, когда 30 человек падают на колени и начинают молиться после проповеди. Мозги промывают тщательно

----------


## Викторыч

> это примерно индуизм. а вообще секты выгодны, люди думают, что познают истину, а ими управляют как марионетками


 Ну а какую ещё схему использовать ? О такой схеме написано во многих источниках не имеющих отношения к друг другу. И при чём тут секта ? Я что в секте об этом узнал ?

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну а какую ещё схему использовать ? О такой схеме написано во многих источниках не имеющих отношения к друг другу. И при чём тут секта ? Я что в секте об этом узнал ?


 Покажи источники)) Да не.. это как тв3, просто к мистике притягивают, а потом стягивают деньги за услуги.. бен делал бесплатно, мой друг получает тысячи

----------


## Fleshly

> Кастанеда умный человек. Он мудрые мысли завуалировал в сказочную мистификацию, что б заинтересовать читателя. Обычный наркоша до такой хуйни бы не додумался.


 бабла куча заработал))) конечно, красавец.. примерно с того времени и пошел мистический бизнес

----------


## Fleshly

> Специально ходил на собрание одной из сект. Зрелище конечно впечетляюще, когда 30 человек падают на колени и начинают молиться после проповеди. Мозги промывают тщательно


  да это ещё ничего.. я 5 дней без еды и воды сидел, чтобы перейти на праническое питание

----------


## Сингулярность

> примерно с того времени и пошел мистический бизнес


 Да. Все современные Зеланды - хуеланды и другие мистификаторы - это уже плагиат.

----------


## Викторыч

> Покажи источники)) Да не.. это как тв3, просто к мистике притягивают, а потом стягивают деньги за услуги.. бен делал бесплатно, мой друг получает тысячи


 Fleshly, что ж ты думаешь что я всё с нета узнал ? В нете только всё поверхностно. Из многих книг всё концентрируешь и создаёшь общую картину. С одного источника так не получится. А то всё дай ссылку, дай ссылку. Ну как можно дать ссылку на издание стоящее на книжной полке ?

----------


## Fleshly

> Да. Все современные Зеланды - хуеланды и другие мистификаторы - это уже плагиат.


  мда, теперь вряд ли что-то типа книг Кастанеды или Матрицы создашь.. лучше уж сразу наркоту, там разнообразие

----------


## Fleshly

> Fleshly, что ж ты думаешь что я всё с нета узнал ? В нете только всё поверхностно. Из многих книг всё концентрируешь и создаёшь общую картину. С одного источника так не получится. А то всё дай ссылку, дай ссылку. Ну как можно дать ссылку на издание стоящее на книжной полке ?


  книги дай.. желательно древние, а то вон сколько мистификаторы напридумывали..

----------


## Сингулярность

Прикол. Какие часы точнее показывают время: те, которые отстают за сутки на 1 мин, или те, которые совсем не идут?  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> книги дай.. желательно древние, а то вон сколько мистификаторы напридумывали..


 Книги нужно искать самому и те которые именно тебе нужны. Сразу всё не познаешь. А мистификаторов так посмотри да сравни с тем что знать будешь. Тогда они для тебя как дети неразумные будут выглядеть.

----------


## Fleshly

> Прикол. Какие часы точнее показывают время: те, которые отстают за сутки на 1 мин, или те, которые совсем не идут?


  относительно чего смотреть надо?)

----------


## Fleshly

> Книги нужно искать самому и те которые именно тебе нужны. Сразу всё не познаешь. А мистификаторов так посмотри да сравни с тем что знать будешь. Тогда они для тебя как дети неразумные будут выглядеть.


  не, ты дай где упоминается именно эта система. просто как делаются журналы? им нужно что-то новое.. взяли из вед 4 пункта, потом 3 придумали и вот статья.

----------


## Ветер в ночи

> Прикол. Какие часы точнее показывают время: те, которые отстают за сутки на 1 мин, или те, которые совсем не идут?


 Если вопрос стоит какие точнее, то отстающие,  так как погрешность у них будет только в сутки увеличиваться на минуту. А если какие чаще будут показывать ТОЧНОЕ время, то стоящие, так как они два раза в сутки покажут точное время, а отстоющие только в 2 года

----------


## Викторыч

> взяли из вед 4 пункта, потом 3 придумали и вот статья.


 Ну и что. Сопоставляешь статью с собственным логическим мышлением, лишнее выкидываешь нужное усваиваешь, сравниваешь с инфой других источников. Вот тебе и новые знания. Только уже общие состоящие из разных источников.



> не, ты дай где упоминается именно эта система.


 А как ты себе это представляешь ?

----------


## Викторыч

> Короче надо тоже клиническую смерть пережить что б всё это понять


 Не обязательно. Есть такой Всеслав Солло. Его издание "Учебник выхода в астрал". Вроде как всё грамотно написано. Но сам не практиковал. Там у него и эти уровни упоминаются. Не знаю толком что он из себя представляет, но что потомственный магистр это точно. Так вот за месяца два три можно освоить выход. Он ещё и в ментал выход разрабатывал. Так что можно и так пробовать.

----------


## EugenF

Я тоже верю тому что написано в библии,
что Бог был всегда, и что Он вне времени.

Да и правдой является еще то, что наш разум
и наши знания очень ограничены.

К примеру может ли корова понять
почему 2+2 = 4, я не думаю, так и мы 
Господь Бог сотворивший нас и давший нам жизнь
находится совсем на другой ступени разума
гораздо дальше чем мы от коровы.

Поэтому понять своим разумом Бога = научить корову 
высшей математик, а то и сложнее.

Так вот что бы мы поняли те элементарные
вещи на которые способны, Он опускается на наш уровень, 
и на нашем уровне объясняет что да как.

Я верю что эти Его объяснения записаны в библии.

----------


## Викторыч

> Да и правдой является еще то, что наш разум и наши знания очень ограничены.


 У каждого свой уровень сознания.



> Я верю что эти Его объяснения записаны в библии.


 Он что лично писал ? Или диктовал кому.



> Поэтому понять своим разумом Бога = научить корову высшей математик, а то и сложнее.


 Ну можно с кем либо сесть играть в шахматы, а он раскидает твои фигуры и скажет что победил. Типа как играть нам не понять.

----------


## EugenF

> У каждого свой уровень сознания.
> 
> Он что лично писал ? Или диктовал кому.
> 
> Ну можно с кем либо сесть играть в шахматы, а он раскидает твои фигуры и скажет что победил. Типа как играть нам не понять.


 Это нормально, что мы хотим познать Бога нашим ограниченным разумом,
так и ребенок хочет побыстрее стать взрослым.

Но давайте вначале сделаем то что от нас требуется сейчас,
то есть не будем стремиться сразу во второй класс
давайте сдадим экзамен в первом классе.

2.
Ну в библии написано что это люди вдохновленные Богом,
писали то что там записано, они были своего рода
посредниками или я бы сказал как переводчики.
Написано что Бог избрал их и через них говорил к другим людям.

Я верю этому потому что сами эти люди говорят нам 
проверять их слова, и предупреждают что есть люди которые 
говорят что они говорят от Бога хотя это не так,
поэтому мерилом того говорят люди истину или нет,
все равно являемся мы сами, каким то образом мы 
видим где правда а где нет.

Лично Бог напрямую написал только 10 заповедей
Своим пальцем на каменных скрижалях, и в последнее время
как написано Бог говорил нам в Сыне Своем Иисусе Христе, 
которого послал к нам с определенной миссией. 

3.
Я не совсем понял что вы хотели сказать.

Господь, отличается от нас тем, что Он 
создал нас, и знает как донести до нас то, что Он 
хочет, так что бы мы Его поняли.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну в библии написано что это люди вдохновленные Богом, писали то что там записано, они были своего рода посредниками или я бы сказал как переводчики.Написано что Бог избрал их и через них говорил к другим людям.


 А на основании чего стоить верить таким удивительным людям ? И что бог избрал именно их. И что вообще были такие люди.
EugenF, если противопоставить библии трактаты восточной философии или даже Велесову книгу то библия однозначно расшибается вдрыск.

----------


## Yrok25

> если противопоставить библии трактаты восточной философии или даже Велесову книгу то библия однозначно расшибается вдрыск.


   Викторыч она расшибается вдрыск когда её начинают внимательно читать ...

----------


## Сингулярность



----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч она расшибается вдрыск когда её начинают внимательно читать ...


 Это когда сам читаешь, а когда с христанутым беседуешь то всё по другому. Ты думаешь я всерьёз с EugenF спорю? Так пару постов и ... Тома Сойера не читал? Начало интересное. Том, том. Нет ответа.

----------


## Melissa



----------


## EugenF

> А на основании чего стоить верить таким удивительным людям ? И что бог избрал именно их. И что вообще были такие люди.
> EugenF, если противопоставить библии трактаты восточной философии или даже Велесову книгу то библия однозначно расшибается вдрыск.


 В основном эти люди отличались тем что 
любили Бога, и вели праведный образ жизни,
потом Бог показывал их современникам 
что они Его пророки разными сверхъестественными 
проявлениями. И они говорили о Нем как
о Едином Творце и призывали свои поколения
исполнять Его заповеди.
А то что Его заповеди это Истина
всем видно и понятно потому что 
они заложены внутри нас, наших сердцах,
в нашей совести.

Это касается людей, дальше
от девы рождается Иисус, он подтверждает 
что те пророки говорили от Бога,
и разъясняет заповеди Божии
показывает о чем говорил в них Дух Божий,
предсказывает свою смерть и воскресение,
объясняет зачем это, уходит к Богу и оставляет нам
Духа Святого.

И как я уже писал в другой теме,
Бога, через Иисуса Христа можно проверить.

----------


## Викторыч

Melissa, это нечто из области некрофилии? 




> В основном эти люди отличались тем что любили Бога, и вели праведный образ жизни


 В каком государстве жили, в каком году?



> И как я уже писал в другой теме,Бога, через Иисуса Христа можно проверить.


 Давай проверять. Здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Melissa

> Melissa, это нечто из области некрофилии?


 Куда угодно целуйте, только не в губы!))))
Откуда вообще взялась эта мода облизывать мощи и иконы? Как-то наблюдала в казанском соборе очередину из сотни человек, и все к одной иконе. Каждый подходит и целует, с чувством так, а из одного стакана пить наверняка побрезгуют...

----------


## Викторыч

> Откуда вообще взялась эта мода облизывать мощи и иконы?


 А там ещё кагор глотают вроде христовой крови. И ложку такую все облизывают.

----------


## Yrok25

> Куда угодно целуйте, только не в губы!))))


   А куда их там положено целовать      ?

----------


## EugenF

> В каком государстве жили, в каком году?
> Давай проверять. Здесь и сейчас.


 В разных государствах и в разные года,
вы хотите кого то конкретного обсудить ?

Здесь и сейчас, ну давайте попробуем,
Скажите мне какую то вашу или ваших близких
проблему, я помолюсь об этом, и напишу вам молитву,
вы тоже помолитесь и тогда поглядим.

----------


## EugenF

> Куда угодно целуйте, только не в губы!))))
> Откуда вообще взялась эта мода облизывать мощи и иконы? Как-то наблюдала в казанском соборе очередину из сотни человек, и все к одной иконе. Каждый подходит и целует, с чувством так, а из одного стакана пить наверняка побрезгуют...


 Эта и многие другие без Божные традиции появились, от того что люди пытались выразить,
свое восхищение праведными людьми.
Как говорится инициатива наказуема.
Господь против таких вещей, но глупые люди
вместо того что бы не грешить предпочитают исполнять какие то 
глупые поверхностные
обычаи что бы "угодить" Богу.



8 В Листре некоторый муж, не владевший ногами, сидел, будучи хром от чрева матери своей, и никогда не ходил.
9 Он слушал говорившего Павла, который, взглянув на него и увидев, что он имеет веру для получения исцеления,
10 сказал громким голосом: тебе говорю во имя Господа Иисуса Христа: стань на ноги твои прямо. И он тотчас вскочил и стал ходить.
11 Народ же, увидев, что сделал Павел, возвысил свой голос, говоря по-ликаонски: боги в образе человеческом сошли к нам.
12 И называли Варнаву Зевсом, а Павла Ермием, потому что он начальствовал в слове.
13 Жрец же [идола] Зевса, находившегося перед их городом, приведя к воротам волов и [принеся] венки, хотел вместе с народом совершить жертвоприношение.
14 Но Апостолы Варнава и Павел, услышав [о сем], разодрали свои одежды и, бросившись в народ, громогласно говорили:
15 *мужи! что вы это делаете? И мы - подобные вам человеки*, и благовествуем вам, чтобы вы обратились от сих ложных к Богу Живому, Который сотворил небо и землю, и море, и все, что в них,
16 Который в прошедших родах попустил всем народам ходить своими путями,
17 хотя и не переставал свидетельствовать о Себе благодеяниями, подавая нам с неба дожди и времена плодоносные и исполняя пищею и веселием сердца наши.
18 И, говоря сие, они едва убедили народ не приносить им жертвы и идти каждому домой. Между тем, как они, оставаясь там, учили,
(Деян.14:8-18)

----------


## Викторыч

> В разных государствах и в разные года


 Например.



> Здесь и сейчас, ну давайте попробуем


 Ну дык о том и речь.



> Скажите мне какую то вашу или ваших близких проблему


 Я все проблемы решаю сам.



> вы тоже помолитесь и тогда поглядим.


 Дело в том что в семилетнем возрасте я изрёк фразу "Молись тому кого нет". И не собираюсь что либо менять.
Ну дык хде персонажи удивительных людей кои посредники господни. Они что в разное время и местах библию составляли?

----------


## Сингулярность

Интересная беседа, основанная на научных и околонаучных фактах переростает в хуйню.

----------


## EugenF

> Например.
> Ну дык о том и речь.
> Я все проблемы решаю сам.
> Дело в том что в семилетнем возрасте я изрёк фразу "Молись тому кого нет". И не собираюсь что либо менять.
> Ну дык хде персонажи удивительных людей кои посредники господни. Они что в разное время и местах библию составляли?


 Так в том то и дело что Он Есть, поэтому что то менять надо.
Они писали свои пророчества, а люди собирали их и из сбора этих книг
и состоит библия.

----------


## Викторыч

> Интересная беседа, основанная на научных и околонаучных фактах переростает в хуйню.


 Будем считать что в процессе беседы основные выводы сделаны и пришли к общему знаменателю. А это уже посткриптум.

----------


## EugenF

> Интересная беседа, основанная на научных и околонаучных фактах переростает в хуйню.


 А по вашему Бог не научный факт  ?

----------


## Сингулярность

> А по вашему Бог не научный факт  ?


 Мне не интересно беседовать о боге с фанатом православия. Но есть среди вас и умные люди, такие как Герман Стерлигов, Фёдор, Кочергин и иже с ними.

----------


## Викторыч

> Они писали свои пророчества, а люди собирали их и из сбора этих книг
> и состоит библия.


 Ну, ни одного ты так и не привёл в пример. Кто то писали, кто то собирали. Сам то хотя бы библию почитай получше, может и найдёшь кого в пример привести.

----------


## EugenF

> Ну, ни одного ты так и не привёл в пример. Кто то писали, кто то собирали. Сам то хотя бы библию почитай получше, может и найдёшь кого в пример привести.


 так ты не спрашиваешь ни о ком конкретно.
Ной, Моисей, Авраам, Давид, Елисей, Иов, Соломон,Иоиль, Иона, Амос, Осия, Исаия, Михей, Софония, Наум, Иеремия, Аввакум, Авдий, Даниил, Иезекииль, Аггей, Захария и Малахия.
О ком из них ты хочешь поговорить ?

----------


## EugenF

> Мне не интересно беседовать о боге с фанатом православия. Но есть среди вас и умные люди, такие как Герман Стерлигов, Фёдор, Кочергин и иже с ними.


 Мне ваш форум нравится, так что я тут на долго, привыкайте ко мне  :Wink:

----------


## Викторыч

> Ной, Моисей, Авраам, Давид, Елисей, Иов, Соломон,Иоиль, Иона, Амос, Осия, Исаия, Михей, Софония, Наум, Иеремия, Аввакум, Авдий, Даниил, Иезекииль, Аггей, Захария и Малахия.
> О ком из них ты хочешь поговорить ?


 Ну так с самого начала дискуссии и был задан вопрос. На каком основании им верить?



> Мне ваш форум нравится, так что я тут на долго, привыкайте ко мне


 Ну, На Путь Одиссея такой номер бы у тебя не прошёл бы, а здесь троллить можно.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну так с самого начала дискуссии и был задан вопрос. На каком основании им верить?


 Странный ты. Журналам веришь, а этому нет.. Ты мне, кстати, книги не привел с похожей системой, значит журнальная статья одна в своем роде, не?

----------


## Викторыч

> Странный ты. Журналам веришь, а этому нет..


 А ты этому конечно же веришь. Вот так прямо на слово. Ему всё равно ни здесь ни где то ещё ни кто и никогда не поверит. Потому как библия уже отработала свой ресурс. В лесу поймали партизана, а он не знал что кончилась война.
http://www.astrodata.lv/tonkietela.html вот тебе нечто подобное об уровнях. Смотри и постигай.

----------


## Fleshly

> А ты этому конечно же веришь. Вот так прямо на слово. Ему всё равно ни здесь ни где то ещё ни кто и никогда не поверит. Потому как библия уже отработала свой ресурс. В лесу поймали партизана, а он не знал что кончилась война.


 Ну раз для тебя журналы - прям авторитет, то ок  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну раз для тебя журналы - прям авторитет, то ок


 Нет ёпти, для меня теперь  EugenF авторитет и религиозный наставник. Ща будем познавать истину. Ников полна строка заполнится и Сингулярность будет всех крыть ёбом, хули вы всю тему обосрали. ))))

----------


## Yrok25

нельзя не отметить что в свое время идея заявить о своем боге как о создавшем воду , землю и небо была весьма оригинальна ., правда велись на это в основном криминалитет , проститутки и бомжи (как в прочем и сейчас) но это уже другая история _))

----------


## Викторыч

> нельзя не отметить что в свое время идея заявить о своем боге как о создавшем воду , землю и небо была весьма оригинальна ., правда велись на это в основном криминалитет , проститутки и бомжи (как в прочем и сейчас) но это уже другая история _))


 Это по Велесу. Сварог сковал Землю и небо. Велес же сам Бог дождя и плодородия. Но это так Волхвы древним интерприировали мироздание. Боги это как бы стихии.
Но ни кому же в голову не приходило такую пиздобратию во главе всего и вся поставить.



> Ной, Моисей, Авраам, Давид, Елисей, Иов, Соломон,Иоиль, Иона, Амос, Осия, Исаия, Михей, Софония, Наум, Иеремия, Аввакум, Авдий, Даниил, Иезекииль, Аггей, Захария и Малахия.

----------


## Fleshly

> Нет ёпти, для меня теперь  EugenF авторитет и религиозный наставник. Ща будем познавать истину. Ников полна строка заполнится и Сингулярность будет всех крыть ёбом, хули вы всю тему обосрали. ))))


 Дело не в нем.. а что ты на веру принимаешь  :Smile:  Вон Беня - типичный пример, как он все на веру принял?

----------


## Викторыч

> Дело не в нем.. а что ты на веру принимаешь  Вон Беня - типичный пример, как он все на веру принял?


 А чего на веру то? Ссылку я дал тебе. Там почти тоже что и в журнале. А значит иной источник. Выводится то всё из нескольких изданий не имеющим к друг другу отношения. О какой вере тогда речь. А блатная компания выше перечисленная почти вся из библии. Ну там какие персонажи из иудеи. Ну а Беня он сам в веру посвящает выдавая себя посредником творца. Он кстати иудаизм проповедует, не то что EugenF какой то там.

----------


## Yrok25

> Это по Велесу. Сварог сковал Землю и небо. Велес же сам Бог дождя и плодородия. Но это так Волхвы древним интерприировали мироздание. Боги это как бы стихии.


  в этом плане там скорее множественные значения в зависимости от ситуации  стихии, космические объекты , исторические личности , сверх существа , элементы структур , командные ранги и т.д. и т.п. ...

----------


## Викторыч

> в этом плане там скорее множественные значения в зависимости от ситуации  стихии, космические объекты , исторические личности , сверх существа , элементы структур , командные ранги и т.д. и т.п. ...


 Да но Велес правдоподобный. По нему Вселенная раскрывается и после сворачивается. Там как бы её Единобог интерприирует. То есть при сворачивание все стихии (Боги) собираются в одну (Единобог). А недавно по телеку передача была что наша Вселенная сокращается. Очевидно так и есть, взрыв (у Солло было написано, что такой происходит набрав критическую массу чёрная дыра взрывается) и Вселенная раскрывается и расширяется, а после сворачивается обратно. И так наверное циклами.



> Мне не интересно беседовать о боге с фанатом православия.


 Такие совершенствуют мысли. Должен хоть какой то быть противоположный полюс.
В общем то на Путь Одиссея такову роль играл Беня про теорию творца. Но там Нагуаль с большим трудом доказал обратное. Здесь то в общем всё оригинальней вышло.

----------


## Сингулярность

По мне так из придуманных людьми богов, Шива глубже иных отражает суть бытия. Он есть ничто иное как сама вселенная, танец квантов, битов информации, колебание частиц, и как водится - персонификация стихий. По словам того же Эйнштейна, – его восторженно танцующая фигура – лучшее иконографическое изображение Бога, иллюстрирующего то, что только и можно назвать высшей истиной. Одной рукой, он разрушает всё отжившее, другой, воссоздаёт всё заново. И вся Вселенная вовлечена в этот бесконечно кружащийся поток изменений и самообновлений. Он танцует на теле очередного убитого насителя обсолютной истины, потому что обсолютной истины нет. Есть только обсолют.

----------


## EugenF

> Ну так с самого начала дискуссии и был задан вопрос. На каком основании им верить?
> Ну, На Путь Одиссея такой номер бы у тебя не прошёл бы, а здесь троллить можно.


 Я в первом своем сообщении в этой теме ответил, на каком основании я верю библии.
Я кого то троллю ?

----------


## Сингулярность

> Иисус Жив и Он может доказать тебе это.


 Как он доказал тебе что он жив ? Ты говорил с ним ?

----------


## Yrok25

> А недавно по телеку передача была что наша Вселенная сокращается.


  эти передачи часто поражают своей безапелляционностью , какойто богоизбранный учЁный ляпнет типо тиорию и поняслась , при чем постоянно на темы которые давно опровергнуты экспериментами , и вот снимают они снимают - всякую хрень под видом образовательных программ ., думаетцо что и про сокращающююся вселенную такая же бридятина одна бабка на базаре сказала , про черные дыры они вообще ничего толком не знают их много , а вот что более менее известно так это что в галактике млечный путь около 4 милиардов звездных систем, а Только на одном снимке Хаббла - Сверхглубоком Поле Ха66ла - видно около 10 000 галактик. Таким образом более менее всерьез рассуждать про цикличные сжатия и взрывы можно максимум на уровне собственной галактики с её 4мрд систем , что по земным временным меркам занятие сомнительное , хотя бы по тому что в результате каких нибудь космических процессов целому сектору со звездными системами включая солнечную может прийти конец , а для жизни галактики это будет как капля в море и не как не повлияет на её схлопывание . Правда и оснований для сжатия никаких нет , зато есть основания что все космические объекты движутся не по кругу и не циклично схлло-хлоп , а спирально , и расширяются набирая массу за счет эфира и  постепенно увеличивая радиус относительно своих сатилитов .

  Правда для наших пациентов Мировоззренческая модель чем тупее тем лучше , а то одни конфузы  начинаются с единобогом и его единоизбранниками

----------


## EugenF

> По мне так из придуманных людьми богов, Шива глубже иных отражает суть бытия. Он есть ничто иное как сама вселенная, танец квантов, битов информации, колебание частиц, и как водится - персонификация стихий. По словам того же Эйнштейна, – его восторженно танцующая фигура – лучшее иконографическое изображение Бога, иллюстрирующего то, что только и можно назвать высшей истиной. Одной рукой, он разрушает всё отжившее, другой, воссоздаёт всё заново. И вся Вселенная вовлечена в этот бесконечно кружащийся поток изменений и самообновлений. Он танцует на теле очередного убитого насителя обсолютной истины, потому что обсолютной истины нет. Есть только обсолют.


 



> Как он доказал тебе что он жив ? Ты говорил с ним ?


 Если я бы просто поговорил с Ним это ничего не доказало бы....
Вы бы сочли меня сумасшедшим, в дурдоме много тех кто видят кого угодно и говорят с ними.
Его дела и сила вот что убеждает.


Я испытал Его.
И говорю с Ним постоянно в молитвах,
слышу Его, но не так человека, Он говорит к нам сейчас
в Духе Святом.

Шива ...
Тебе чем то помог Шива ?, Шива жив ? он на что то способен ?
или тебе Викторыч, биоэнергетика чем то помогла ?
уверен ли кто то из вас в этих вещах ?

А я уверен что Иисус жив, и не только я но и большинство христиан.
И как я уже не однократно писал Его можно испытать.
Я испытал не однократно привожу три свои примера:

В 2000 году я прочитав в библии что Господь заботится о нас
и говорит что бы мы когда идем куда то ради Него не брали с собой ничего,
Я это испытал, я поехал в Крым  без денег и еды, когда я вышел там на вокзале
у меня не было ни копейки ни еды, и Господь позаботился как и написано
незнакомые люди располагались к нам (нас было трое ) кормили дали ночлег
и пробыв там почти месяц мы благополучно вернулись, видев и исцеление Его Силой
и избавления от врагов, и пережив изменения личные .

второе:
Я рассказывал своему неверующему другу об Иисусе и о том что Он Жив,
он мне рассказал свою проблему: он работал на базаре и начальник его 
ему все доверил, но его девушка воспользовавшись этим обокрала его начальника,
и на сумму в две тысячи долларов, для него это были большие деньги
и он был в отчаянии, я ему предложил испытать Иисуса, я сказал что Иисус сделает чудо,
и когда это произойдет он должен воздать ему славу и не приписывать это каким то случайностям,
мы помолились и через две недели его начальник простил ему долг из за сна 
в котором ему его бабушка сказала простить его.

третий пример:
Рассказывая в одном доме об Иисусе,
я в доказательство моих слов предложим им испытать 
Христа, и они сказали что бы я помолился об 
их сыне у которого на коже лица были большие воспаления
так что все лицо было красное таким оно у него было много лет,
я помолился и через несколько ней встретив их 
услышал что у их сына все прошло и они мне сказали что пока все что я говорил сбывается.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Таким образом более менее всерьез рассуждать про цикличные сжатия и взрывы можно максимум на уровне собственной галактики с её 4мрд систем


 Астрофизики говорят о расширении вселенной потому что галактики отдаляются друг от друга.

----------


## Yrok25

Да исус падарил халявный отпуск , чудо !

Однажды когда я был маленький сделали мне операцию на руке , а на следующий день добрая мама отправила меня в школу с перебинтованной, открытой 5 сантиметровой раной , где я естесно травмировал руку и получился килоидный рубец который тоже пришлось выпиливать , врач сказала что возможен рецидив , и тогда мама отвалила денег дяде у которого из носа исходит синий луч ! , и он этим лучом лечил все болезни , ну а потом она мягко говоря стала пренебрегать интересами семьи в его пользу , мотивируя что мол потому что он меня вылечил , а патом я узнал что рецидив этот случается в менее чем 30% ,  Конец .

----------


## Сингулярность

Вот что меня веселит в христианах, так это то, что они моляться кому угодно - христу, всяким святым и т. д. но только не самому богу. Муслимы в этом отношении мудрее, они взывают к аллаху без посредников.

----------


## EugenF

> Вот что меня веселит в христианах, так это то, что они моляться кому угодно - христу, всяким святым и т. д. но только не самому богу. Муслимы в этом отношении мудрее, они взывают к аллаху без посредников.


 Мы молимся Отцу во Имя Иисуса, так как, грешник не может
прийти к Богу потому что Бог Свят, это как на примере того
что там куда приходит свет тьма не может быть,
Поэтому Бог послал Своего Сына в Жертву за наши грехи,
Иисус понес наказание за грехи за нас что бы мы могли 
спастись от наказания, и поэтому путь к Богу только 
через Иисуса Христа - поэтому мы христиане.

Мусульмане тоже признают Единого,
только отрицают Христа так же как 
Христа отрицают Иудеи, но проблему греха все признают,
и то что возмездие за грех смерть тоже,
И не понимают как спастись от греха,
потому что отрицают Божий путь спасения от греха,
Иисуса Христа которого Он обещал еще от начала.

Молиться святым людям не по библейски - это глупая человеческая традиция
из за того что вносят свои правила противоречащие священному писанию.

----------


## Yrok25

> Астрофизики говорят о расширении вселенной потому что галактики отдаляются друг от друга.


  .. /\



> расширяются набирая массу за счет эфира и постепенно увеличивая радиус относительно своих сатилитов .

----------


## EugenF

> Правда для наших пациентов Мировоззренческая модель чем тупее тем лучше , а то одни конфузы  начинаются с единобогом и его единоизбранниками


 А что для вас является мерилом того что тупее а что умнее ?
Вы в курсе что ученые не могут объединить свои основные теории из за их противоречий,
и копая дальше только больше понимают что мир устроен совсем не так как они думают?

И ваша основная теория большего взрыва, не клеится в современную физику,
так как материю нельзя ни создать ни уничтожить.
И если вы "умный человек" вы тут только увидите что библия права, говоря что Бог был всегда.
Еще вам для размышления:
В библии написано что все Создано Богом Им и из Него,
что подтверждают последние открытия в квантовой физике, 
что все является одним целым и это уже доказано, и даже используется в технике.

----------


## Сингулярность

> Правда и оснований для сжатия никаких нет , зато есть основания что все космические объекты движутся не по кругу и не циклично схлло-хлоп , а спирально , и расширяются набирая массу за счет эфира и постепенно увеличивая радиус относительно своих сатилитов .


 Это астрофизики утверждают что массу они набирают за счёт эфира ?

----------


## Сингулярность

EugenF не пиши больше в этой теме. У многих аллергия на пгм.

----------


## Yrok25

> Это астрофизики утверждают что массу они набирают за счёт эфира ?


  есть такая тема что земля постепенно прибавляет в диаметре и массе
 не знаю что ты имеешь ввиду под астрофизиками , бригаду фотожоперов из НАСА которые замазывают неугодные космические снимки ? фотожоперов которые замазывают гугл землю ? те кто делают дибильные передачи для дискавери ? , а может это те 300 с чем то несчастных , из полетного центра , что внезапно передохли от сердечных приступов и в авариях , после "лунной высадки"  ?

----------


## Сингулярность

> есть такая тема что земля постепенно прибавляет в диаметре и массе
>  не знаю что ты имеешь ввиду под астрофизиками , бригаду фотожоперов из НАСА которые замазывают неугодные космические снимки ? фотожоперов которые замазывают гугл землю ? те кто делают дибильные передачи для дискавери ? , а может это те 300 с чем то несчастных , из полетного центра , что внезапно передохли от сердечных приступов и в авариях , после "лунной высадки"  ?


 Астрофизики есть не только в НАСА. По всему миру есть независимые учёные высказывающие свои мнения, теории и гипотезы. 

Что было при "лунной высадке" ?

Откуда информация про эфир ?

----------


## Сингулярность

> есть такая тема что земля постепенно прибавляет в диаметре и массе


 то есть эфир преобразуется в материю Земли ?

а другие планеты нашей системы тоже прибавляют в массе?

----------


## Викторыч

> EugenF не пиши больше в этой теме. У многих аллергия на пгм.


 Не беспокойся. Викторыч создал для него тему в немодерируемом разделе. Модератор Улис ещё не такие выходки терпел от Викторыча. Беню на его форум загнал в качестве учебного пособия. В общем вы тут с Уроком25 приходите к общей концепции, а мы там уж как нибудь подискуссируем. Если что я тебе помогу. Ты на правильном пути. Но Урок25 аналогично игрок не хилый. Кирина по теме телегония сделал. Аз противоречу Улису на Путь Одиссея. А потому с Урок25 занимаю одну сторону в теме телегония.

----------


## EugenF

> EugenF не пиши больше в этой теме. У многих аллергия на пгм.


 Почитай название темы....
не читай мои посты если не хочешь, 
ты не один в этой теме.

----------


## Yrok25

> то есть эфир преобразуется в материю Земли ?
> 
> а другие планеты нашей системы тоже прибавляют в массе?


 пока не нашёл лекцию нужную ... , ну вобщем официальная версия гласит что земля собирает космическую пыль , камешки там всякие и пр. , и за счет этого набирает ., но вроде как здравая оценка этой теории говорит что циферки не сходятся совсем , и тут в деле замешан эфир , а космический вакуум не такой уж и вакуум

----------


## Yrok25

> Не беспокойся. Викторыч создал для него тему в немодерируемом разделе. Модератор Улис ещё не такие выходки терпел от Викторыча. Беню на его форум загнал в качестве учебного пособия. В общем вы тут с Уроком25 приходите к общей концепции, а мы там уж как нибудь подискуссируем. Если что я тебе помогу. Ты на правильном пути. Но Урок25 аналогично игрок не хилый. Кирина по теме телегония сделал. Аз противоречу Улису на Путь Одиссея. А потому с Урок25 занимаю одну сторону в теме телегония.


 Урок25 не игрок , Уроком25 просто вылил правду матку на души поэтов ...)

----------


## Сингулярность

> пока не нашёл лекцию нужную ... , ну вобщем официальная версия гласит что земля собирает космическую пыль , камешки там всякие и пр. , и за счет этого набирает ., но вроде как здравая оценка этой теории говорит что циферки не сходятся совсем , и тут в деле замешан эфир , а космический вакуум не такой уж и вакуум


 Раньше животные были крупнее (динозавры и так далее), это сходится с тем что планета растёт, набирает массу, увеличивается гравитация и как следствие - уменьшение размеров живых существ. 

На счёт эфира, слышал про опыты Тесла и что дабы не пускать науку вперёд, существование эфира оспорили и продвинули глупую теорию относительности.

----------


## Викторыч

> Урок25 не игрок , Уроком25 просто вылил правду матку на души поэтов ...)


 Да ребята ... Вы что охуели в самом то деле... Викторыч имел в своё время кимоно со знаком на груди познания бесконечности.... тогда ещё христианство блокировано было аж на 70 лет. Но, в те времена и Викторовича философию Востока хиттидцы решили анулировать. И Викторыч ушёл тренироваться по подвалам. Хотя все этим козыряют, но у Викторыча был такой в реальности. Отвечаю. Что касается Сингулярности... если бы (во рту выросли грибы) Сингулярность бы после моих тренировок вышел бы истинным убийцем...

----------


## Yrok25

Викторыч не понял твой афаризм

----------


## Сингулярность

Викторыч пыхнул.

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч пыхнул.


 Да тебе кик боксинг познавать придётся со временем если не передумал. Единственно чего могу посоветовать так это не убивай кентуса. Сколько знал боксёров, сила есть ума не надо, все кентуса выбиты наглухо. Вы ж боксёры их не набиваете. А после мороз не чувствуете такими руками. Один КМСник по кикбоксингу жаловался на такую хрень.

----------


## Викторыч

Был у меня как то в гостях земляк твой. Ну в доме с огородом, моя стихия, об этом позже, как то отпишусь. Так вот майор развед роты. Ну побухали, опосля поспаринговали, только хрен его знает откуда у него стиль Кунг-Фу ?
Горячие точки и всё такое. А если тренировать тебя возьмётся ... отжимайся, приседай и следующий удар по ебалу, типа не лови ебалом мух. Воооот, то что надо, превосходная тренировка. Готовим убийц голыми руками, не так ли...

----------


## Yrok25

хммм ...

----------


## Викторыч

> хммм ...


 Нормальный удар. Йоко гире называется. Не хлёсткий. Как бы толкающий.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А на основании чего стоить верить таким удивительным людям ? И что бог избрал именно их. И что вообще были такие люди.
> EugenF, если противопоставить библии трактаты восточной философии или даже Велесову книгу то библия однозначно расшибается вдрыск.


   А на основании чего, можно верить, в то что Вы говорили про уровни и т.д. на том, что это написанно в 10 книгах?? А с чего Вы взяли что восточные трактаты есть истинна?

----------


## Викторыч

> А на основании чего, можно верить, в то что Вы говорили про уровни и т.д. на том, что это написанно в 10 книгах?? А с чего Вы взяли что восточные трактаты есть истинна?


 По твоему "Человек равен Вселенной" не является истиной?
EugenF, Илья твой соратник. Аз воззвал его к тебе в помощ. 



> говорили про уровни


 Считаешь что кроме физического плана нет ничего.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> По твоему "Человек равен Вселенной" не является истиной?
> EugenF, Илья твой соратник. Аз воззвал его к тебе в помощ. 
> 
> Считаешь что кроме физического плана нет ничего.


  Викторыч считаю не стоит делить нас на лагеря, мы все человеки, пусть и разных мнений, я не соглашусь с EugenF например, насчет молитв святым, но это глубокая тема... 
   Человек равен вселенной... что такое человек и что такое вселенная, опираясь на все мои познания, скажу что человек не может быть равен вселенной, если Вы имеете в виду Богу, то это также не верно. Бог есть абсолют, причем абсолютное Добро, иначе будучи злым или смешанным мир бы не был таким какой он есть (гармония и красота). Бог создал Добро и Зло, возможно для того чтобы его любимое творение - человек, путем познания и Д и З смог выбрать для себя к чему стремится.
   Насчет физического плана, ну как то Вы меня совсем как будто не знаете  :Smile:  Если человек кусок мяса и костей, как говорят нам дарвинисты.... то мне с таким паровозом не попути. Человек это тело и душа. 
   Вернувшись к Вашим представлениям о мире и о Высшей силе... где док-ва что это есть истинна. У нас есть Библия и множество свидетельств, которые наукой не оспаривается, что Иисус был. Спор идет был ли Он сыном Бога, но тут как говорится уже вера вступает, вера основанна, не на логическом понимании, хотя возможно это зависит от уровня познания, а так же и на чувственном восприятии, хорошие примеры привел Евгений. У меня они тоже есть. 
 Спасибо.

----------


## Yrok25

пришло время поговорить о ценностях

----------


## Викторыч

> У нас есть Библия и множество свидетельств, которые наукой не оспаривается


 А у нас Велесова книга и тоже не оспаривается. 



> я не соглашусь с EugenF например


 Нет Илья, Ты обязан с ним согласится. Потому как что написано пером, не вырубишь топором.



> считаю не стоит делить нас на лагеря

----------


## Yrok25

EugenF  твая работа ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> А у нас Велесова книга и тоже не оспаривается. 
> 
> Нет Илья, Ты обязан с ним согласится. Потому как что написано пером, не вырубишь топором.


  Библия не зря называется книгой книг, огромный интерес, сколько людей хотя бы просто слышали о ней, а сколько людей слышали про Велесову книгу?? Я например, нет. Но дел даже не в этом, сколько людей верит в Христа и сколько в Вашу веру/убеждения - про что там у Вас .... не знаю.
   Насчет согласия с Евгением... простой пример православные и католики, все верят в Христа.... разница есть в трактовке.... так и с нами.

----------


## Викторыч

> Насчет согласия с Евгением... простой пример православные и католики, все верят в Христа.... разница есть в трактовке.... так и с нами.


 Истина по христиански одна. А значит если есть разделения среди ваших кругов то это уже не истина. На счёт Велесовой книге. Там хоть более менее правдоподобно написано о мироздании. Мне почему то легко усваивать. Что не скажешь про библию. Хотя как то пытался все процессы подогнать под неё. Но увы, не вписываются ни как.



> Библия не зря называется книгой книг, огромный интерес, сколько людей хотя бы просто слышали о ней, а сколько людей слышали про Велесову книгу??


 А Велесову книгу твои учителя патриархи запрещали и уничтожали. Как бы тогда христианство существовало ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

To Yrok25 - посмтрел я привиденный Вами ролик, давайте по подробнее о товарище Невзорове, точнее о том что они нам говорит сидя в кресле. 
 Итак, первое, Библия это фундамент, хорошо можно согласиться. Далее он приводит нам слова из Ветхового Завета, заметьте все идет из Ветхого, для тех кто не знает Ветхий Завет также входит в Иудаизм, который в свою очередь отрицает Христа как спасителя, называя его лжемессия. А почему уважаемый автор НИ слова не говорит про Новый Завет??? Где Господь наш Иисус Христос часто говорит - А Я вам говорю.... то есть нужно слушать то, что говорит Христос, с поправкой на Его слова нужно понимать Ветхий Завет, поэтому он и Ветхий что есть Новый...  Невзоров, же, ни слова не говорит про Христа, при этом раз 10ть сказал христианство... странно.... 
  Насколько я понимаю, Ветхий Завет и то что там происходило, это было как подготовка людей (сколькл лет прошло от Моисея, и еще до него) подготовка людей, через пророков (включая Моисея), которые подготовили народ к принятию Христа. Приди Христос сразу, с скажи Я есть Сын Божий.... даже показываю все те чудеса что Он сотворил, сколь-ко людей помнило бы про этого через лет 100-200.... но картина меняется когда допустим 10 пророков, растянутых во времени, говорят про пришествие и другие схожие вещи, всё это записывается и когда пришел Иисус, народ поверил! Иудеи нет... 
    Поэтому, когда делаются выводы про христианство используя только Ветхий Завет.... и говорится, жа вы сами купите и прочитайте, там столько лжи... это лукавство. 
   Далее, воторой момент, он ссылается на иностранных авторов двух, а затем еще на одного, который писал про РИ и насильственное крещение Маросов или что то похожее там.... Здесь мы приходим к людским умозаключениям, а возможно что те авторы писали свои труды абсолютно объективно.... нет не возможно... какая субъективность присутствовала... зная историю, сколько авторов извините, обсирали Россию , это было есть и будет, и мы должны поверить товарищу Невзорову, который ссылается на иностранных авторов, особенно того, который пишет о России.... надо проверять, искать, а не просто ему поверить. Теперь надо не забывать что есть Православие а есть Католичество, уж не говоря про Протестанство. так вот инквизиция устраивалась кем? Во первых людьми, что не озночает что христианство это ложь, во вторых совершалась Католичеством, во главе с Папой Римским... но это так не много деталей.... только даже такие общеизвестные детали, товарищ Невзоров как то не упоминает в своей речи.... 
   Вывод, при всем уважении к Невзорову как и любому другому, этот ролик я считаю либо провокацией, либо обманом, либо недостатком информации... Спасибо

----------


## Илья спокойный

Второй я даже комментировать не буду....

----------


## EugenF

> EugenF  твая работа ?


 Сейчас модно, хулить Бога....
Могу только сказать что он глупый человек.

Бог не против, ракет и науки,
вообще то Он все создал, и по 
факту является первым ученым, изобретателем, космонавтом ,
астрофизиком и т.д.

А все что можем мы это пытаться выяснить как Он 
все это создал, и тупо копаться в Его творении,
все больше убеждаясь в своей недалекости...

Вон какая вселенная большая,
а мы свою задницу от земли оторвать не можем....

----------


## EugenF

> Истина по христиански одна. А значит если есть разделения среди ваших кругов то это уже не истина.


 Истина - Это Христос, и мы приходим в единство, тогда когда
больше познаем Его и вырастаем в Него, наши разногласия просто показывают,
что мы еще Не познали Его в полноте.

----------


## Traumerei

Недавно читала где-то такую притчу...глубокая, на мой взгляд. Дословно - не вспомнить, но суть такая : "Пришли люди к Богу и говорят: "Как же Ты, Боже, допускаешь столько зла, убийств, насилия на Земле ? - "А вам ведь это нравится ? "- отвечает Бог.-"Нет конечно!"- возмущаются люди. "Так зачем вы это делаете?"

----------


## Викторыч

EugenF и Илья! Вам вымощена дорога в ад. А грехи как Вы понимаете у Вас на то всегда наскребутся. Не тащите за собой других в эгрегор к какому Вы подключены. Варианта рая в Вашем учении не существует. Ибо в него не попасть. Грехи на то найдутся у любого.

----------


## EugenF

> EugenF и Илья! Вам вымощена дорога в ад. А грехи как Вы понимаете у Вас на то всегда наскребутся. Не тащите за собой других в эгрегор к какому Вы подключены. Варианта рая в Вашем учении не существует. Ибо в него не попасть. Грехи на то найдутся у любого.


 Викторыч, ну вот я это и говорил, христианство не любят потому что оно осуждает грехи,
и люди ищут себе учение которое не осуждает их греховность, при этом закрывают глаза на Истину,

Разве ты вылечишь болезнь, закрывая на нее глаза ?

Бог хочет спасти всех от греха и от наказания за грех,
к любому кто признает и раскаивается в своих грехах
Господь посылает Духа Святого который помогает человеку исправиться.

----------


## Викторыч

> Господь посылает Духа Святого который помогает человеку исправиться.


 Ты хочешь сказать что "исправление" в рай направит ? Как бы не так. Все Вам подобные после смерти отправляются на разделочный стол. Далее мучительным методом отбирается накопленная энергия за всю жизнь и также прошлые. Стирается память напрочь вся. И Собь полностью обнулённая уходит вникуда типа гуляй Вася. Начинай заново. Эти астральные твари создавшие христианство жрут и ни как не нажрутся оной энергией.

----------


## EugenF

> Ты хочешь сказать что "исправление" в рай направит ?


 Не исправление, а Дух Божий пребывающий в человеке 
спасет его через Жертву Иисуса Христа.

----------


## Yrok25

> Где Господь наш Иисус Христос часто говорит - А Я вам говорю.... то есть нужно слушать то, что говорит Христос,


  это христос говорит у тебя в голове и приказывает оправдывать зло
 например вот так :


> Насколько я понимаю, Ветхий Завет и то что там происходило, это было как подготовка людей (сколькл лет прошло от Моисея, и еще до него) подготовка людей, через пророков (включая Моисея), которые подготовили народ к принятию Христа.


 


> Поэтому, когда делаются выводы про христианство используя только Ветхий Завет.... и говорится, жа вы сами купите и прочитайте, там столько лжи... это лукавство.


  - еще раз и на русском 





> Далее, воторой момент, он ссылается на иностранных авторов двух, а затем еще на одного, который писал про РИ и насильственное крещение Маросов или что то похожее там.... Здесь мы приходим к людским умозаключениям, а возможно что те авторы писали свои труды абсолютно объективно.... нет не возможно... какая субъективность


  библию писали иностранные авторы - вот новость да ?

----------


## Сингулярность

Библию написал Бог ! И телеграфом отправил на Землю !

----------


## EugenF

Yrok25, афтор того видео, в самом деле ее не знает,
он заключает что библия призывает к насилию...  ну вот смотри:

38 Вы слышали, что сказано: око за око и зуб за зуб.
39 А Я говорю вам: не противься злому. Но кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую;
40 и кто захочет судиться с тобою и взять у тебя рубашку, отдай ему и верхнюю одежду;
41 и кто принудит тебя идти с ним одно поприще, иди с ним два.
42 Просящему у тебя дай, и от хотящего занять у тебя не отвращайся.
43 Вы слышали, что сказано: люби ближнего твоего и ненавидь врага твоего.
44 А Я говорю вам: любите врагов ваших, благословляйте проклинающих вас, благотворите ненавидящим вас и молитесь за обижающих вас и гонящих вас,
45 да будете сынами Отца вашего Небесного, ибо Он повелевает солнцу Своему восходить над злыми и добрыми и посылает дождь на праведных и неправедных.
46 Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари?
47 И если вы приветствуете только братьев ваших, что особенного делаете? Не так же ли поступают и язычники?
48 Итак будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный.
(Матф.5:39-48)

Наврядли ты поймешь о чем тут говорится,
но раз ты хочешь понять чему учит библия 
то попробуй уж разобраться.

6 Он дал нам способность быть служителями Нового Завета, не буквы, но духа, потому что буква убивает, а дух животворит.
7 Если же служение смертоносным буквам, начертанное на камнях, было так славно, что сыны Израилевы не могли смотреть на лице Моисеево по причине славы лица его преходящей, -
8 то не гораздо ли более должно быть славно служение духа?
9 Ибо если служение осуждения славно, то тем паче изобилует славою служение оправдания.
10 То прославленное даже не оказывается славным с сей стороны, по причине преимущественной славы [последующего].
11 Ибо, если преходящее славно, тем более славно пребывающее.
12 Имея такую надежду, мы действуем с великим дерзновением,
13 а не так, как Моисей, [который] полагал покрывало на лице свое, чтобы сыны Израилевы не взирали на конец преходящего.
14 Но умы их ослеплены: ибо то же самое покрывало доныне остается неснятым при чтении Ветхого Завета, потому что оно снимается Христом.
15 Доныне, когда они читают Моисея, покрывало лежит на сердце их;
16 но когда обращаются к Господу, тогда это покрывало снимается.
17 Господь есть Дух; а где Дух Господень, там свобода.
18 Мы же все открытым лицем, как в зеркале, взирая на славу Господню, преображаемся в тот же образ от славы в славу, как от Господня Духа.
(2Кор.3:6-18)

----------


## Викторыч

> А Я говорю вам: не противься злому. Но кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую;


 Это что бы сильные государства сдавались без боя и порабощались. Битву то с ними знали что проиграют вот и библию сочинили.

----------


## EugenF

> Библию написал Бог ! И телеграфом отправил на Землю !


 Простыми словами:

Ветхий Завет - передавался через людей, к людям мертвым духовно.

Новый Завет - Самим Богом через Его Сына показал и открыл скрытую суть Закона.

----------


## EugenF

> Это что бы сильные государства сдавались без боя и порабощались. Битву то с ними знали что проиграют вот и библию сочинили.


 Это потому что зло побеждается добром, зло + зло = два зла,
зло + добро = добро побеждает зло.

----------


## Traumerei

Вопрос всем Вам...Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь слышал сказку о том, как веру (любую) победили градом аргументов ?

----------


## Сингулярность

> Самим Богом через Его Сына показал и открыл скрытую суть Закона.


 Допустим. А что делать с фактом, что до Иисуса были сотни богов рождённых девой 25 декабря, непорочным зачатием, под созвездием Орион (три короля), всю жизнь совершавших чудеса в окружении 12 учеников, потом убитых под созвездием Крест и через три дня воскресших и вознесшихся на небо...

----------


## Викторыч

> Это потому что зло побеждается добром, зло + зло = два зла,
> зло + добро = добро побеждает зло.


 Предводитель одного государства жестокими методами испепеляет враждебное государство. Этим воплощает Добро для своего народа и Зло для враждебного. Где истина ?



> Вопрос всем Вам...Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь слышал сказку о том, как веру (любую) победили градом аргументов ?


 Вера сама по себе не бывает. Вера она исповедуется кем то.

----------


## Yrok25

> Ветхий Завет - передавался через людей, к людям мертвым духовно.


  а тебе не приходило в голову что с такими общаются ментальные сущности иного порядка ?




> Новый Завет - Самим Богом через Его Сына показал и открыл скрытую суть Закона.


  Иешуа написал новый завет ? классно   


кстати ты не думал последовать его примеру на деле , а не на словах ?

----------


## Yrok25

> Вопрос всем Вам...Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь слышал сказку о том, как веру (любую) победили градом аргументов ?


  в дореволюционной России слово вера имело 3-4 вида написания и точных значения , здесь и зарыта собака с сектантским словоблудием и неопределенностью

----------


## EugenF

> Допустим. А что делать с фактом, что до Иисуса были сотни богов рождённых девой 25 декабря, непорочным зачатием, под созвездием Орион (три короля), всю жизнь совершавших чудеса в окружении 12 учеников, потом убитых под созвездием Крест и через три дня воскресших и вознёсшихся на небо...


 эм .. поро сотни не слышал про одного или двух,
что то слышал туманно похожее...

А что с ними делать, если тебя этот факт 
останавливает надо с ним разобраться,
кто они что они чему учили о чем говорили,
что делали и т.д.

Хочешь дай какую то ссылку посмотрим кто и что,
да и лжи вокруг Иисуса полно, кто говорит что Он 
просто человек, кто что Он не воскрес, кто что у
него были дети, кто что он был геем, кто что Его не было
и т.д и т.п

В Евангелиях Его ученики, те кто с Ним рядом были,
видели Его дела, слышали Его Слова написали все как видели 
и слышали У Христа есть свидетели и говорят они одно,
что и записано в Новом Завете, да и это работает,
можно самому все испытать.

----------


## EugenF

> Предводитель одного государства жестокими методами испепеляет враждебное государство. Этим воплощает Добро для своего народа и Зло для враждебного. Где истина ?


 испепеление врагов, ели рассматривать это с христианской позиции, является грехом.
Истина в том если не испепелять, а нормально договорится.

----------


## EugenF

> а тебе не приходило в голову что с такими общаются ментальные сущности иного порядка ?
> Иешуа написал новый завет ? классно   
> кстати ты не думал последовать его примеру на деле , а не на словах ?


 Знаю что колдуны и спиритисты общаются с демонами.

если бы я на деле не поступал по Его Словам, то не был бы христианином.

----------


## Викторыч

> Истина в том если не испепелять, а нормально договорится.


 Видишь ли, в неких вариантах не увенчается успехом по причине за недостаточностью ресурсов жизнедеятельности. Таковы условия выживания и совершенства оставшихся. И ещё такой вопрос: согласен ли Ты EugenF за свою веру отправиться в ад ?

----------


## EugenF

> Видишь ли, в неких вариантах не увенчается успехом по причине за недостаточностью ресурсов жизнедеятельности. Таковы условия выживания и совершенства оставшихся.


 Ну, ваша пирамидка сейчас, проталкивает всякие теории
что бы заставить людей думать о том что ресурсов земли на всех не хватит,
и что надо сокращать население, вы об этом ?

----------


## EugenF

> согласен ли Ты EugenF за свою веру отправиться в ад ?


 Нет конечно, в том и суть христианства что Иисус понес вину за нас и дал нам праведность Свою,
что бы спасти нас от ада.

----------


## Викторыч

> Нет конечно, в том и суть христианства что Иисус понес вину за нас и дал нам праведность Свою, что бы спасти нас от ада.


 И в чём тогда смысл христианства если Иисус всё уже взял на себя ?



> Нет конечно


 Значит вера не на столько тебе дорога (нужна) раз ад не хочешь принять за неё.

----------


## Yrok25

> Знаю что колдуны и спиритисты общаются с демонами.


  Ну вот . А почему у Моисея были рога?




> если бы я на деле не поступал по Его Словам, то не был бы христианином.


  это точно !  а ты знаешь как называлось учение Иешуа , которое исповедовали его последователи 300 лет до собора и какой был у них главный символ ?

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну, ваша пирамидка сейчас, проталкивает всякие теории что бы заставить людей думать о том что ресурсов земли на всех не хватит, и что надо сокращать население, вы об этом ?


 И ресурсы иссякают и население сокращается. Что, не похоже ?

----------


## EugenF

> И в чём тогда смысл христианства если Иисус всё уже взял на себя ?
> Значит вера не на столько тебе дорога (нужна) раз ад не хочешь принять за неё.


 Смысл в том что бы принять и сохранить спасение.



Я немного не понял того вопроса, сейчас понял, ты спрашиваешь могу ли я пойти в ад за веру что бы не придать ее,
Просто постановка так вопроса не имеет смысл, это тоже что спросить свет сможет ли он стать тьмой что  бы остаться светом,
Христос умер за нас, но смерть не смогла Его удержать,
Ну соглашусь я пойти ради Христа в ад так ад меня не удержит...
Что бы я мог пойти в ад мне надо начать грешить, а начав грешить я предам Христа...

----------


## EugenF

> Ну вот . А почему у Моисея были рога?
> это точно !  а ты знаешь как называлось учение Иешуа , которое исповедовали его последователи 300 лет до собора и какой был у них главный символ ?


 С чего ты решил что у Моисея были рога?
Сразу после вознесения Христа Его ученики назывались христианами.
Про символы они ничего не решали.

----------


## Викторыч

> Что бы я мог пойти в ад мне надо начать грешить, а начав грешить я предам Христа...


 Ну скажем будет достаточно грехов уже имеющихся. По христиански все не безгрешны. Но не смотря ни на что заповеди следует соблюдать. И вот тебе выбор: отрекаешься от Христа и тем самым не идёшь в ад. Второй вариант остаёшься во-Христе и ад неминуем. Твой выбор? Дуальный ответ.

----------


## EugenF

> И ресурсы иссякают и население сокращается. Что, не похоже ?


 Я с этим не согласен, энергии вокруг полно, научится бы ей пользоваться, вон с водорода какие взрывы делают.

На земле тоже куча места, просто все засели в городах,
И земледелием уже не хотят заниматься, а сидят только на всяких биржах,
и хотят зарабатывать деньги с воздуха...

----------


## EugenF

> Ну скажем будет достаточно грехов уже имеющихся. По христиански все не безгрешны. Но не смотря ни на что заповеди следует соблюдать. И вот тебе выбор: отрекаешься от Христа и тем самым не идёшь в ад. Второй вариант остаёшься во-Христе и ад неминуем. Твой выбор? Дуальный ответ.


 При любом раскладе я выберу Христа,

Потому что ад со Христом - это рай,
а рай без Христа - это ад,

Разве ты не понимаешь что Христос - это  жизнь.
А все что вне Его смерть ?

Дело не просто в Его личности что это человек,
Он не человек Он воплотившееся Слово Божие.
Предолгая мне оставить Христа ты предлагаешь оставить Слово Божие,
а Его Слово для меня жизнь и свет.

----------


## Сингулярность

> На земле тоже куча места, просто все засели в городах,
> И земледелием уже не хотят заниматься, а сидят только на всяких биржах,
> и хотят зарабатывать деньги с воздуха...


 Всё же здравое зерно в тебе есть.

----------


## Викторыч

> Потому что ад со Христом - это рай, а рай без Христа - это ад


 Значит по твоему все кто жили до его рождения (явления, вознесения и тд и тп) пребывали и пребывают в аду ?



> Потому что ад со Христом - это рай


 А вот не возьмёт он тебя и всё тут. Грехов у тебя предостаточно. Что тогда делать будешь?

----------


## Yrok25

> С чего ты решил что у Моисея были рога?
> Сразу после вознесения Христа Его ученики назывались христианами.
> Про символы они ничего не решали.


  за знание мат. части оценка 2 ! или даже кол , или нет вообще неуд....

да даже и не знаю с чего я так решил https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...w=1173&bih=786
          наверно это проявление такое божественности

----------


## Викторыч

> наверно это проявление такое божественности


 К божественности это не относится. Наверное жена изменяла. )))

----------


## Yrok25

> К божественности это не относится. Наверное жена изменяла. )))


 скорее мамаша

----------


## Unity

Существует _мир_, – уникальная Система, несомненно, низошедшая из-под _Чьего-то_ пера, – Чья-то Мечта, ставшая реальностью, - Чей-то грандиозный Замысел, воплощённый наяву, - в веществе, в действительности. Всё в Система устроено чрезвычайно мудро; наличествует ряд фундаментальных принципов, на коих основана Она, – ряд Законов, кои Ею управляют – кои суть _программа_, задающая в Системе _время_, – закономерность изменений (трансформаций) состояний малых подсистем, заключённых в б&#243;льшую, созданных на Её основе, аки Её элемент, частица...
Иными словами, _всё есть творчество_, – и за ним стоит Создатель – Бог, Аллах, Природа, Вселенский Разум, Душа Мира, Брахман, Дао, Абсолют, Шуньята, – ВСЁ или НИЧТО – кому как больше нравится, как только ни нареки Первичную Силу, ставшую Началом «…Мира», – и грядущую его концом...
Стоит полагать, Первопричина эта (кою аз всегда искал, почитая _прочее_ попросту напрасным и пустым, бессмысленным прожиганьем времени)... сама не ведает своих Истоков, – равно как и сами мы. Всё, что Она может (а Она _может всё_[!])... это попросту _играть_... В Творца Вселенной. Творить миры, экосистемы и людей, их души, Судьбы их, – и не более. Историю своего возникновенья, кажется, не знает и Она, – и потому нас создала... _такими_, ничего не помнящими о том, что было _до_ нашего рождения; ничего не ведающими о _предыстории_ себя. По-моему, в сём заключён великий символизм... Осознать «…Себя», – не помня – кто мы и откуда? Что мы, где мы, для чего мы, брошенные Здесь наедине со своей Свободой?..
Кажется, Бог поделился с нами _Своим состояньем_, желая разделить с людьми всё Своё... Свои силы, свои дарованья, свою веру, свою способность чувствовать, видеть, _знать_ и созидать нечто такое, чего прежде не было, – ну и Свою «…Амнезию» – доставшуюся в наследство от...
Своего незримого Творца, – Коий, вероятно, наблюдает за Своим «…Дитём» с высот, недостижимых даже для Творца Вселенной... Оной, нашей именно...
Поэтому, как кажется, вопрос о Создателе Богов, ныне мучающий нас, вовсе _не случаен_. Все мы, – маленькие воплощения воли и желания Творца... Мы же унаследовали и Отеческую любознательность – и Вопросы, не дающие покоя нашему вселенскому «…Отцу»...



> Да 400 или сколько то там это божки. Тут подразумевают Единобога который якобы всё создал сам же находясь вне всего. Но стоит только задать вопрос что из себя представляет среда в коей такой "создатель" пребывал так на этом всё и заканчивается. Или же выставляется некая версия о непознаваемости. Интерпритация Единобог (Единый) вполне проходит потому как входит в понимание раскрытие и сворачивание Вселенной. Но уж утверждать что некто там действует за пределами Вселенной ......


 Имо, наиболее меткая/ёмкая метафора, описывающая «взаимоотношения» сотворённого/Творца была дана около пяти тысяч лет тому назад в Египте: Мир существует лишь _в воображении Творца_, – и все мы – _просто помыслы_ Единого, – _данные_, коими Он играет посредством собственной безграничной воли; переменные, «значенья» коих устанавливает Он. Творец и мы, – неразделимы – равно как и сами мы и _то, что мыслим_, – так как наши думы – это просто _информация_, считываемая с нашей памяти нашим собственным умом, - информация, записанная «узелковым письмом» в хитросплетениях нейронных связей в коре головного мозга, являющая с нами _единое целое_. Данные без Носителя пусты, – так же, как и Носитель, лишенный информации...
Так и мы... Лишь «…Выдумка» в Чьей-то несказанно мудрой голове. ^_^
Высказывание, якобы «…Бог _вне_ всего», наверное, _верно_, – ведь и сами мы, в некотором смысле _сверх того_, что мыслим – мы «рассматриваем» все визуализации своего ума словно бы «со стороны» & «свысока», – в точности так же «слышим» свои мысли, – симуляцию беседы с кем-то там реальным рядом. Сознание «сверх» ума. Бог «превыше» мира, сотворённого Собой. Никаких противоречий.
Быть может, образ _мира нашего_ Бог привнёс из _мира Своего_, – нам недоступного _пока_ – или навеки.
Не промчись рядом с Титаном, спутником Юпитера, «Вояджер» людей, – человечество никогда бы не узнало, как выглядит поверхность этой маленькой «планеты», – с настоящими морями с сжиженного газа, со своими материками, островами, горами...
Непознаваемо лишь то, _до чего мы покамест не добрались_, что мы не исследовали и чего не видели, – но это не значит, что за горизонтами, on-line нам доступными, «…Ничего нет».



> Сам вопрос абсурден. Вы лишаете Бога Его свойств, а потом спорите и не понимаете, как Бог является Богом без этих свойств...
>  Бог существовал всегда.


 Это лишь наша _теория_, порождённая на почве ограниченности собственных познаний, неспособности постичь причинность ряда фактов из имеющегося на сей день. Это _попросту слова_, – «…Истина» же недоступна нам – и куда справедливее было бы сознаться в собственном невежестве, нежели с видом мудреца попугаем повторять слова, ранее услышанные, – от иных невежд, жаждущих казаться «умными» – ведающими биографию Создателя...



> Всегда было всегда. На то и слово такое. Вечность - это перспектива человека, но реалия Бога. ( Вы заметили, что и после Страшного Суда "смерти" нет ? то есть небытия ? всё,что рождено на Земле - уже зачаток вечности)


 Иными словами, Бог _помнит_ всё, – ну и каждое Его творение навеки «оставит след» в массивах Его колоссальной памяти – и продолжит свою «жизнь» навечно – в «зафиксированной» форме – или же «перерождаясь» без конца, стремясь выполнить ту «миссию», коя _в нём была воплощена_?



> Бога никто не создавал, Он ниоткуда не взялся и никуда не денется, ибо абсолютен. А иначе...какой же он Бог ?


 И опять гипотезы, просто _игры разума_, вычисленья логики, основанные на _образах_ вместо всем привычных цифр - ну и знанье базовых основ принципа причинности: «…ЕСЛИ [...] – ТО [...]», – причина & следствие... 
Нечто является «…Богом», ЕСЛИ выполнен ряд условий, - как в компьютерной программе, алгоритм распознаванья данных... 
Ну а ЧТО реально люди могут _знать_ «…О Боге», – опираясь на _свой опыт_, а не чуждые слова, выдранные с _коллективного бессознательного_, неосознанно присвоенные в качестве субститута личных _знаний_? 
Что _Вы_ знаете о Боге, – если убрать из Вашего ума чуждые цитаты с древних мудрых книжек? Что Вы смогли постичь «…О Боге» за всю жизнь, – собственными силами?
Божественное отношение к управляющим принципам Им же созданной Системы? Его возраст? Подробности Его рождения и бытия? Он лично Вам о всём этом рассказывал, – чтобы Вы Здесь поделились с прочими, мрак неведенья устранив в их душах?
Давайте... говорить о _личном опыте_. 
Цитаты, право, подавно известны всем, – в качестве «скороговорок» тщетных – ну и _пониманье_ оных возможно лишь постфактум – с обретеньем _света у себя внутри_, – с раскрытьем собственных зениц... 
Что Вы _знаете_ «…О Боге», – что сумели Вы понять, встретив столько весен в своей жизни?..



> Да это богом свод законов называют.


 Скорее, это попросту «…Законы Природы», – но ведь завсегда наличествует Тот, коий... их Законодатель. 



> странно , что существование вне времени вызывает удивление ,
>  а существование вне материи - нет.
>  как бы, принимается за истину , что бог не материален - и с этим все соглашаются ,
>  без каких либо внутренних сомнений


 Пожалуйста, не стоит _расписываться Здесь за ВСЕХ_. Мудрые верят на слово, – всему что прочтут, услышат – глупцы же ВСЁ ставят под сомнение... 



> Сообщение от Ветер в ночи
> 
> спор этот длинною в вечность
> 
> 
>  Тем он и интересен


 Так как призван выявить _реальное_, – отделив его от множества человеческих проекций, заблуждений, лжи...

----------


## Викторыч

> Скорее, это попросту «…Законы Природы», – но ведь завсегда наличествует Тот, коий... их Законодатель.


 Например бензоэлектростанция сконструирована по законам физики, химии, металловедения и тд и тп. Таковы законы были до основания Вселенной и после окончания её существования и останутся. Даже законы поведения в обществе начиная от дикого племени и кончая сверхмощной державой опять таки существовали, существуют и будут существовать вне времени. Бог даже в случае своего явления какой бы он не был могущественный и непознаваемый ничего не сделает вопреки оным законам.



> Так как призван выявить реальное, – отделив его от множества человеческих проекций, заблуждений, лжи...


 Вполне реальное и уместное заявление.

----------


## ИСА

Даааа, сложно людям, как существам Сотворённым и в итоге конечным осознать Создателя как Существо несотворённое, изначальное и бесконечное. Всё подгоняем под своё ограниченное мышление - раз нас сотворили-создали, то и Бога тоже. всяк судит по себе и узость мышления... Не все сущее - сотворенное, не все имеет время и свой конец. 
Несотворенность-изначальность, вечность и бесконечность.. нам не часто не вместить душою этого, не постичь мира обитания творца.
До... надо сначала избавится от всех человечьих самоуверенных, ограниченных и самоуверенных  проекций на ВСЁ - все миры, самую Вечность и тем более на творца. С чего, собственно человеки решили, что если их кто-то сотворил, то и творца тоже. Типа - а как же иначе, чем нас ))) глупая тема вообще.

----------


## Викторыч

> Даааа, сложно людям, как существам Сотворённым и в итоге конечным осознать Создателя как Существо несотворённое, изначальное и бесконечное.


 Ну раз Нас создали, то и кто тогда создал Наших Богов. Боги создали Нас, а Мы создали Их. И мы и Они живут как ни в чём не бывало.



> Не все сущее - сотворенное, не все имеет время и свой конец.


 Не имеет конца у чего нет начала. Моё изречение ещё из детства.



> нам не часто не вместить душою этого, не постичь мира обитания творца.


 Сознание Высшего уровня всегда поглощает сознание низшего.



> надо сначала избавится от всех человечьих самоуверенных, ограниченных и самоуверенных проекций на ВСЁ - все миры, самую Вечность


 Да а кто их послушает.

Сингулярность! Бога создали люди! С каждым разом Аз всё больше и больше в этом убеждаюсь. Вот кто и как такое опровергнет ? )))

----------


## Yrok25

> Даааа, сложно людям, как существам Сотворённым и в итоге конечным осознать Создателя как Существо несотворённое, изначальное и бесконечное. Всё подгоняем под своё ограниченное мышление - раз нас сотворили-создали, то и Бога тоже. всяк судит по себе и узость мышления... Не все сущее - сотворенное, не все имеет время и свой конец. 
> Несотворенность-изначальность, вечность и бесконечность.. нам не часто не вместить душою этого, не постичь мира обитания творца.
> До... надо сначала избавится от всех человечьих самоуверенных, ограниченных и самоуверенных  проекций на ВСЁ - все миры, самую Вечность и тем более на творца. С чего, собственно человеки решили, что если их кто-то сотворил, то и творца тоже. Типа - а как же иначе, чем нас ))) глупая тема вообще.


  что есть - узость мышления ? что есть - широта мышления ?

----------


## Викторыч

> что есть - узость мышления ? что есть - широта мышления ?


 Да что там узость с широтой Yrok25 ? Об чём речь ? ))) Вот тебе пример как создаются Боги. Типичная секта на форуме Путь Одиссея. Модератор Улис решил вознести А.С. Пушкина. http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1284. А через тысячу лет такие персонажи как Илья и EugenF будут вылезать из кожи и убеждать всех кого не лень что надо жить уже не во-Христе, а во-Пушкине. Илья ещё до кучи назовётся Илья-Пророк. И всё пошло по спирали, по нарастающей.



> Сейчас у вас бог - Сетх-Черномор. А будет Бог Пушкин.


 О как. Улис решает всё.

----------


## trypo

> Пожалуйста, не стоит _расписываться Здесь за ВСЕХ_. Мудрые верят на слово, – всему что прочтут, услышат – глупцы же ВСЁ ставят под сомнение...


 интересно , почему же именно НЕ СТОИТ ?
я как раз таки могу и имею полное право считать , что СТОИТ.

----------


## Traumerei

> ...


 Если бы люди не говорили того, чего не знают - человечество бы утеряло дар речи, не имело б культуры и всё в этой общественной жизни строилось только на примитиве, нужном для выживания. Для того,чтобы спор был смыслоносным - нужно брать во внимание ВСЁ, что известно о предмете.  Прошлое, настоящее, представления о будущем, слова заблудших душ, слова святых...



> Это попросту слова, – «…Истина» же недоступна нам – и куда справедливее было бы сознаться в собственном невежестве, нежели с видом мудреца попугаем повторять слова, ранее услышанные, – от иных невежд, жаждущих казаться «умными» – ведающими биографию Создателя...


 Я понимаю, что Истина недоступна, Вы это тоже понимаете, но тогда каков смысл всего этого ? Этого разговора как минимум ? 



> Он лично Вам о всём этом рассказывал, – чтобы Вы Здесь поделились с прочими, мрак неведенья устранив в их душах?
> Давайте... говорить о личном опыте.


 Вы считаете себя или кого-то из присутствующих здесь достойным, чтобы иметь общение с Богом ? (Мы можем иметь общение с равными нам, или похожими на нас- не больше, не меньше) Лишь единицы совершенных, безгрешных людей имели подобную возможность, и то как правило однажды в жизни. О каком опыте Вы говорите ? Истории тех, кто во время операций, аварий и т.д. якобы разговаривал там с кем-то ? Вы ведь только сами вынудили меня признать непознаваемость Бога, а теперь говорите о том, что *личным опытом* якобы это можно.

А в общем, Unity, Вы мне ещё раз доказали абсурдность вступления в споры. За это - благодарность. Потому что они неизбежно превращаются во взаимо... а вернее в само...любование. Никто не готов принять точку зрения другого. Сейчас и ныне буду молчать в темах о религии и мировоззрении в общем, ибо в мире есть вещи поважнее, чем напрасные попытки кого-то в чём-то переубедить.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Да что там узость с широтой Yrok25 ? Об чём речь ? ))) Вот тебе пример как создаются Боги. Типичная секта на форуме Путь Одиссея. Модератор Улис решил вознести А.С. Пушкина. http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1284. А через тысячу лет такие персонажи как Илья и EugenF будут вылезать из кожи и убеждать всех кого не лень что надо жить уже не во-Христе, а во-Пушкине. Илья ещё до кучи назовётся Илья-Пророк. И всё пошло по спирали, по нарастающей.
> 
> О как. Улис решает всё.


   Можно просто сказать, что если бы у бабки был бы.... то она была бы дедкой... А Вы, как аргумент, приводите что вот есть секта, а через 1000лет, чего никто не знает = демагогия....  В христианстве есть Христос, в секте такого нет....


 То  Traumerei
Очень взвешенная позиция. Соглашусь с Вами в том, что человек пока сам не захочет понять, принять, что то в себе изменить, ничего не сделать другим, даже Богу. Если бы Творец не был Любовью, абсолютным добром, то у людей не было бы свободы воли/выбора, и их сознание менялось бы Творцом в любой момент....

----------


## Викторыч

> А Вы, как аргумент, приводите что вот есть секта


 Можно подумать что христианство не было сектой.



> В христианстве есть Христос, в секте такого нет....


 А там Пушкин удостоился чести занять место Христа.



> а через 1000лет, чего никто не знает


 А тогда что, знали ?

----------


## Викторыч

> А я читала,что на 20 и при взвешивании сказали,что 20 грамм это вес души,а кто-то другой где-то написал,что 20 грамм это вес воздуха, вышедшего из лёгких с последним выдохом.


 Весы по разному могут показывать. Что с воздухом то что выходит стрелка весов постоянно изменяла показания при выдохе и вдохе?

----------


## Викторыч

> Вот я например верю в Бога,но не могу мощи целовать и всё тут


 При чём тут мощи и Бог ? Каким образом одно с другим связано ?

----------


## Викторыч

И как ты себе это представляешь? К какому они богу ходят это всего лишь божок ихнего эгрегора. Ну может такой что то там подкинуть в обмен на полное подключение к эгрегору. Тот Бог за которого они считают своего божка не досягаем. Для него они тупо могильные черви со своей некрофилией.
Вот и картинка Мелиссы вписалась в тему 
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1505&p=2

----------


## Dementiy

Кто создал Бога?
Вопрос не имеет смысла до тех пор пока не будет дано определение Бога.

Разумнее сказать следующее: "Мне скучно и хочется поговорить на своей кухне о высоком. Например, о том что первично курица или яйцо или о том кто создал Бога, - пофиг, главное чтобы интересно было".

Бог - это что-то такое трансцендентное... (во какое я слово то знаю!)
Это как правильный многогранник (за исключением куба и симплекса) в N-мерном пространстве...

----------


## Dannebrog

Никто его не создавал - Творец по определению вечен и несотворен.

----------


## Omega

я щас напишу и закончу ваш извечный спор)

наш мозг просто не в силах осознать етого. вот и все. 
даже Бог сделан из атомов, наверное. если узнать как создан атом, сразу и решится ето вопрос.


"Мы не умираем, мы отправляемся в Ад на перегруппировку." - ето мне нравится :Smile:  почему не в чистилище?

----------


## Dannebrog

>наш мозг просто не в силах осознать етого. вот и все. 

Именно. Ключевой момент здесь - наш человеческий разум, вполне возможно, не в силах познать всего, и Творец не исключение. Нам практически невозможно представить что-то, что не имеет начала и конца, что может бесконечно отличаться от нас.

>почему не в чистилище? 

Я не католик, поэтому и не в чистилище.

----------


## Omega

так чистилище же ето перед адом? я не шарю просто. там типа все чистятся и сортируются? 
по теме у меня больше нет что сказать))

----------


## Dannebrog

В существование Чистилища веруют лишь приверженцы католического христианства. Иные христианские конфессии догмат о Чистилище не признают. Я имел ввиду это.

----------


## Omega

спасибо что пояснил, не знал.

----------


## U.F.O.

как то раз сидя на лавочке во-дворе с бутылочкой газировки я осознал что я и есть бог, такие вот дела, ребята.

----------


## Omega

> как то раз сидя на лавочке во-дворе с бутылочкой газировки я осознал что я и есть бог, такие вот дела, ребята.


 о великий и могучий! услишь мои молитвы! организуй зомби апокалипсис плиииииз  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Кажется, все мы — попросту «актёры» и «шуты», развлекающие Вечное Вселенское Сознание... 
Играя словами, будучи снабженными «врождённым любопытством», без конца задаём вопросы, — забывая что... это попросту игра, убийство времени — и никаких ответов в своим «играх разума» нам не сыскать...

----------


## U.F.O.

> о великий и могучий! услишь мои молитвы! организуй зомби апокалипсис плиииииз


 все зомби вымерли, когда я организовал человекоапакалипсис.

----------


## Omega

> все зомби вымерли, когда я организовал человекоапакалипсис.


 чьерт...  ты был чертовски неправ тогда!

----------

